# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ذهن فراری از درس ...لطفا یه راهکار عملی بگید

## DrDark13

سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بی عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....

----------


## -Shirin-

سر همه درسا این اتفاق میوفته یا سر درسی که بهش علاقه نداری؟

----------


## mohammad1381

داداش تو بدتر از منی که!

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

منم همش میخوام از اتاق فرار کنم مخصوصا وقتی میخوام درس های عمومی رو بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم، اصلا حوصله نمیشه عموم بخونم

----------


## DrDark13

> سر همه درسا این اتفاق میوفته یا سر درسی که بهش علاقه نداری؟


مشکل اینه من با درسی مشکل ندارم که ازش متنفر باشم و ادم درس نخونی هم نیستم ... اما موقع درس خوندن انگار بدنم میخواد فرار کنه.
ضمنا موقع تست زدن باید با خودم یکساعت قبلش کلنجار برم که بعد تست زدنو شروع کنم بعد چند تا هم خسته میشم میرم بیرون
این رتبمو هم صرفا با هوش (ادعا نباشه)  اوردم :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## DrDark13

نمیدونم چرا اینقدر از تست زدن فراریم وقتی هم بزور خودمو راضی میکنم وسطش بدنس سرد میشه دوست داره ول کنه به بیرون از اتاق

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> مشکل اینه من با درسی مشکل ندارم که ازش متنفر باشم و ادم درس نخونی هم نیستم ... اما موقع درس خوندن انگار بدنم میخواد فرار کنه.
> ضمنا موقع تست زدن باید با خودم یکساعت قبلش کلنجار برم که بعد تست زدنو شروع کنم بعد چند تا هم خسته میشم میرم بیرون
> این رتبمو هم صرفا با هوش (ادعا نباشه)  اوردم


حتما تو سندرم بدن بیقرار داری :Yahoo (4): شوخی کردم، پیشنهاد من اینکه بری پیش مشاور

----------


## DrDark13

من یکی میخوام سیاه و کبودم کنه برم تست بزنم مشاور کیلو چنده!کاش سندرم تست زدن بیقرار داشتم خیلی عالی میشد

----------


## -Shirin-

> مشکل اینه من با درسی مشکل ندارم که ازش متنفر باشم و ادم درس نخونی هم نیستم ... اما موقع درس خوندن انگار بدنم میخواد فرار کنه.
> ضمنا موقع تست زدن باید با خودم یکساعت قبلش کلنجار برم که بعد تست زدنو شروع کنم بعد چند تا هم خسته میشم میرم بیرون
> این رتبمو هم صرفا با هوش (ادعا نباشه)  اوردم


بله رتبتون که خیلی خوبه تازه جهشی هم خوندین.منم اینطوری میشم مخصوصا سر درسی که بهش علاقه ندارم یا مبحثی که واسه خودم الکی سختش کردم.واسه من که یه بخشیش به خاطر وسواس فکری و مطالعاتیه که ذهنمو خسته میکنه و یه بخشیش هم به خاطر اینه که برنامه روزانمو خیلی سنگین و کمال گرایانه مینویسم و وقتی میبینم با این خستگی ذهنی نمیرسم همه رو بخونم عصبی میشم همش میخام فرار کنم.شاید علت این اتفاق برای شما هم یکی از اینا باشه.

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

من پیش مشاور رفته بودم گفتم که بهش نمیتونم تمرکز کنم درس بخونم مثلا یه سوال حل میکنم میرم بیرون دور میزنم دوباره میام ادامه میدم یا درس خوندنی مخصوصا عمومی ها زیاد میرم بیرون،مشاوره گفت چون آدم های باهوش از دوران دبستان درس زیاد نمیخونن بعد که کنکور میاد باید درس بخونن نمیتونن تمرکز کنن و براشون سخت میشه درس خوندن و بیشتر کسانی که قبول میشن ادمای سخت کوش هستن بهم گفت از کم شروع کن تا عادت کنی یه برنامه ثابت داشته باش و ورزش هایی که باعث افزایش تمرکز میشه رو انجام بده و...منم بعد اون حرفش رفتم از این آهنگ های بی کلام آرام بخش دان کردم و همزمان با گوش کردن به اون تست زدم و خیلی بهم کمک کرده تا الان

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> من یکی میخوام سیاه و کبودم کنه برم تست بزنم مشاور کیلو چنده!کاش سندرم تست زدن بیقرار داشتم خیلی عالی میشد


ای کاششششش

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بر عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....


چرا فکر میکنی یه سال از عمرت رو تباه کردی؟؟؟ تو یه سال راه هایی رو تجربه کردی که نمیشه باهاشون تو کنکور موفق شد همین یکسال تجربه ت بیشتره 
میخوای بری بیرون؟؟ مشکلت فقط بیرونه؟؟؟ باشه برو خیلی هم خوبه فقط موقع رفتن کتاب رو هم با خودت ببر ببر بشین تو باغچه یکم درس بخون یکم تو اشپزخونه اون کرمه ازت بپره بعد برگرد اتاق امتحان کن ببین جچوری میشی اگه جواب نداد 
برو بیرون ولی زود برگرد در حد یه دوری بزنی تو آشپزخونه و در یخچلی باز کنی ببینی چی به چیه   :Yahoo (4): کم کم ترکش میکنی

----------


## -Shirin-

> من پیش مشاور رفته بودم گفتم که بهش نمیتونم تمرکز کنم درس بخونم مثلا یه سوال حل میکنم میرم بیرون دور میزنم دوباره میام ادامه میدم یا درس خوندنی مخصوصا عمومی ها زیاد میرم بیرون،مشاوره گفت چون آدم های باهوش از دوران دبستان درس زیاد نمیخونن بعد که کنکور میاد باید درس بخونن نمیتونن تمرکز کنن و براشون سخت میشه درس خوندن و بیشتر کسانی که قبول میشن ادمای سخت کوش هستن بهم گفت از کم شروع کن تا عادت کنی یه برنامه ثابت داشته باش و ورزش هایی که باعث افزایش تمرکز میشه رو انجام بده و...منم بعد اون حرفش رفتم از این آهنگ های بی کلام آرام بخش دان کردم و همزمان با گوش کردن به اون تست زدم و خیلی بهم کمک کرده تا الان


دقیییییقا فکر کن مثلا تا قبل از  سال کنکور من تکالیف مدرسه رو هم همون روز تو مدرسه مینوشتم و میخوندم که بیام خونه به شیطونی هام برسم  :Yahoo (56): ولی خب سال کنکور که میرسد همه چیز فرق میییییکند :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Marshmello

موقع تست زدن (به جز زیست)به موسیقی گوش کن شاید تمرکزت بهتر شد(من خودم سر ریاضی فیزیک آهنگ میزاشتم)

----------


## DrDark13

> من پیش مشاور رفته بودم گفتم که بهش نمیتونم تمرکز کنم درس بخونم مثلا یه سوال حل میکنم میرم بیرون دور میزنم دوباره میام ادامه میدم یا درس خوندنی مخصوصا عمومی ها زیاد میرم بیرون،مشاوره گفت چون آدم های باهوش از دوران دبستان درس زیاد نمیخونن بعد که کنکور میاد باید درس بخونن نمیتونن تمرکز کنن و براشون سخت میشه درس خوندن و بیشتر کسانی که قبول میشن ادمای سخت کوش هستن بهم گفت از کم شروع کن تا عادت کنی یه برنامه ثابت داشته باش و ورزش هایی که باعث افزایش تمرکز میشه رو انجام بده و...منم بعد اون حرفش رفتم از این آهنگ های بی کلام آرام بخش دان کردم و همزمان با گوش کردن به اون تست زدم و خیلی بهم کمک کرده تا الان


یعنی مشاوره منظورش این بوده که باهوشی؟؟بابا ایولشوخی کردم ...منم اینو شنیده بودم که ذهن بعضیا روی یه چیز نمیتونه فوکوس کنه چون براش کمه.اما نمیخوام با گفتن اینکه مشکل از باهوشی و ... هست هندونه زیر بغل خودم بزارم چون تا الان همین بهم ضربه زده ...یکی هم نیس راه سخت کوش بودن رو یاد بده بهمون

----------


## Unicorn_m

من تنها راهی که باعث میشه خودمو موجه کنم که بشینم و فرار نکنم مرور گذشته است...تا میام پاشم یاد پارسال و رتبه ای که تو کنکور آوردم میفتم و یادم میاد دیگه حق ندارم برای دومین بار پشت کنکور بمونم چون باهام اتمام حجت شده...
یکیم قانون ۵ دقیقه اس...۵ دقیقه خودتو موجه کن کاری رو انجام بدی تو ۹۰ درصد مواقع بعد اون ۵ دقیقه برات عادی میشه و دیگه از کاری که انجام میدی فرار نمیکنی...فقط استارتش سخته...استارت که میزنی دیگه حل میشه...
ضمن اینکه هرچقدررر نخونی بدتره...من ۸۰ درصد روزای پارسالم اینجوری بود که خیلی آرمانگرا بودم اگه یکم دیر شروع میکردم دیگه کل اون روزو هدر میدادم میگفتم یا باید حتما بالای ۸ ساعت بخونم یا اصن دیگه خوندن فایده نداره...امسالم اوایل سال اینجوری شدم اما بعد خودمو جمع کردم و گفتم مثلا ۵ ساعت خوندن بهتر از نخوندنه...
و ضمن اینکه خیلی اوقات آدما میگن باید انگیزه ایجاد کنیم تا بخونیم ولی خودم تجربه کردم که خیلییی وقتا اول باید شروع کنی تا انگیزه بگیری و پیشرفت کنی...یعنی درست مثل یه رابطه دو طرفه است و هر دو رو هم تاثیر دارن...

----------


## DrDark13

> چرا فکر میکنی یه سال از عمرت رو تباه کردی؟؟؟ تو یه سال راه هایی رو تجربه کردی که نمیشه باهاشون تو کنکور موفق شد همین یکسال تجربه ت بیشتره 
> میخوای بری بیرون؟؟ مشکلت فقط بیرونه؟؟؟ باشه برو خیلی هم خوبه فقط موقع رفتن کتاب رو هم با خودت ببر ببر بشین تو باغچه یکم درس بخون یکم تو اشپزخونه اون کرمه ازت بپره بعد برگرد اتاق امتحان کن ببین جچوری میشی اگه جواب نداد 
> برو بیرون ولی زود برگرد در حد یه دوری بزنی تو آشپزخونه و در یخچلی باز کنی ببینی چی به چیه  کم کم ترکش میکنی


داداش فعلا که سه ساله این کرمم نپریده که هیچ تبدیل به مار شده فقط کنم راهش کتکه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> یعنی مشاوره منظورش این بوده که باهوشی؟؟بابا ایولشوخی کردم ...منم اینو شنیده بودم که ذهن بعضیا روی یه چیز نمیتونه فوکوس کنه چون براش کمه.اما نمیخوام با گفتن اینکه مشکل از باهوشی و ... هست هندونه زیر بغل خودم بزارم چون تا الان همین بهم ضربه زده ...یکی هم نیس راه سخت کوش بودن رو یاد بده بهمون


منظورش نمیدونم ولی کلی داشت میگفت، روش سخت کوشی به نظرم زندانی شدن تو اتاقق :Yahoo (4): و خر خونی،اگه دیدی میخوایی فرار کنی برو تو آینه با خودت حرف بزنم یا روی در اتافت یه چیزی بنویس که با دیدنش پشیمون پشی از فرار کردنت یا از پنجره به بیرون یه نگاه بنداز ذهنت باز بشه راه کار های مختلفی انجام بده تا ببینی با کدوم میتونی جلو خودتو بگیری

----------


## DrDark13

> موقع تست زدن (به جز زیست)به موسیقی گوش کن شاید تمرکزت بهتر شد(من خودم سر ریاضی فیزیک آهنگ میزاشتم)


موسیقی؟؟؟ داداش من تا رپ و راک و هیپ هاپ گوش نکنم حتی در این حد کم هم پای درس نمیموندم....اوضاع عجیب شده برام گاهی دو اهنگ مختلف گوش میدادم و کتاب هم میخوندم اونموقع یه کمی ارومم میگرفت

----------


## Apoptosis

*درد و ترس از درد دوتا انگیزه مهم هستن .
گاهی وقتا واقعا باید بترسیم از اینکه اگه درس نخونیم چه اتفاقایی میفتن :/*

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> موسیقی؟؟؟ داداش من تا رپ و راک و هیپ هاپ گوش نکنم حتی در این حد کم هم پای درس نمیموندم....اوضاع عجیب شده برام گاهی دو اهنگ مختلف گوش میدادم و کتاب هم میخوندم اونموقع یه کمی ارومم میگرفت


ای بابا اصلا چند وقت درس کنار بزار تا خودت حسرت درس و بکشی با عشق بری درس بخونی،

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بر عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....



منم کمالگرا ام اونم از نوع بدش...مثلا در خودکارم گم شه تا پیداش نکنم ترک تحصیلم...تیپ شخصیتم هم  intj هستش که یکمی هم باعث وسواسی بودنم شده...کاش راه کار هایی واسه هر تیپ شخصیتی بود

----------


## mohammad1381

داداش بهترین کار گوش کردن آهنگه،ببین من خودم الان از وقتی المپیاد داشتم تا الان همه  درسامو با آهنگ(نه موسیقی)خوندم،شما رو نمیگم همه درسارو اینکار بکن ولی بعضی درسا بکنی خوبه

----------


## Unicorn_m

من تو مدرسه خیلیییی درس خون بودم(سخت کوش بودم یعنی...باهوش نبودم) یعنی روش خوندنم برای مدرسه و تشریحی خوانی خیلییی جوابگو بود و نمراتم همیشه بالا بود اما تو کنکور کاملا برعکس عمل کردم همه برگاشون ریخت از نتیجه ام :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23): 
یعنی کلا تو تست زدن کند عمل میکنم چون مثلا تو برای مدرسه میدونی باید تا چه حد مطالعه کنی و چقدر درس خوندن جوابگوئه اما کنکور عملا بی در و پیکره اینکه تو مباحث کتابو بخون همش حرفه و متاسفانه معلوم نیست گستردگیش چقدره و هرسال مدلش تغییر میکنه امسالم از شانس ما بدترین سال بود واقعا...و هرچقدر برای کنکور بخونی بازهم کمه...یکی از دلایلی که سال گذشته منو هم از درس مینداخت همین قضیه بود چون من برای حل سوال و پیدا کردن ایده سوال تو زمان زیر ۱ دقیقه واقعا کندم(عمومی ها و زیست مشکل خاصی نیست اما سه درس دیگه تخصصی واقعا اذیت میکنن)و این هم باعث میشد هی درسها رو پشت گوش بندازم...گفتم شاید این مشکل شما هم باشه...

----------


## DrDark13

شاید باورش سخت باشه اما مدتیه که هیچی نمیترسونتم...وقتی میام خودمو قانع کنم که اگه نخونم فلان بیسار میشه،اون بخش به اصطلاح روشنفکر ذهنم میاد میگه، خوب که چی ؟اصن زندگی معنیش چیه ؟ چرا خودمو ناراحت کنم واسه هر چی ؟ ایا مگه اخر زندگی تباه نیست ...خیلی بی تفاوت شدم ..یادمه موقع کنکور خواهرم وقتی سال اول قبول نشد جوری گریه میکرد من پشمام ریخته بود اما موقع نتایج خودم یه حس راحتی ترسناکی داشتم اصولا باید یه اعصاب خوردی میداشتم.ولی....اولش یه کم عذاب وجدان داشتم اما الان کمرنگ شده...چه کار کنم یه شوک خیلی جدی بهم وارد شه

----------


## -Shirin-

> منم کمالگرا ام اونم از نوع بدش...مثلا در خودکارم گم شه تا پیداش نکنم ترک تحصیلم...تیپ شخصیتم هم  intj هستش که یکمی هم باعث وسواسی بودنم شده...کاش راه کار هایی واسه هر تیپ شخصیتی بود


من تو هر دوره سنی یه وسواس جدید میگیریم مثلا بچگی هام وسواس قرینه داشتم و هر چند وقت یه بار وسواسم تغییر کرده و واسه هرکی هم تعریف میکنم تعجب میکنه.مثلا چند وقته وسواسم اینه که هر چیزی که جهتش به سمت جنوب غربه یعنی هم سمت پایینه و هم سمت چپ باید تغییر جهت بده یعنی خودم اگه بتونم باید جهت قرارگیریشو عوض کنم و به شمال شرق تغییرش بدم کلا واسم بالا و راست جهت ایده اله.

----------


## Unicorn_m

> شاید باورش سخت باشه اما مدتیه که هیچی نمیترسونتم...وقتی میام خودمو قانع کنم که اگه نخونم فلان بیسار میشه،اون بخش به اصطلاح روشنفکر ذهنم میاد میگه، خوب که چی ؟اصن زندگی معنیش چیه ؟ چرا خودمو ناراحت کنم واسه هر چی ؟ ایا مگه اخر زندگی تباه نیست ...خیلی بی تفاوت شدم ..یادمه موقع کنکور خواهرم وقتی سال اول قبول نشد جوری گریه میکرد من پشمام ریخته بود اما موقع نتایج خودم یه حس راحتی ترسناکی داشتم اصولا باید یه اعصاب خوردی میداشتم.ولی....اولش یه کم عذاب وجدان داشتم اما الان کمرنگ شده...چه کار کنم یه شوک خیلی جدی بهم وارد شه


خودتون از قبلش آمادگی پشت کنکور موندن و این نتیجه رو نداشتین؟!
چون من از حدود دو،سه هفته قبل کنکور دیگه تصمیمم برای پشت کنکور موندن قطعی شد و برای همین امتحانی رفتم سر جلسه و حدود نیم ساعت زودتر از زمان قانونی هم بلند شدم برا همین حدس میزدم نتیجه چی میاد و زیاد برام مهم نبود چون هدفم امسال نبود

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> شاید باورش سخت باشه اما مدتیه که هیچی نمیترسونتم...وقتی میام خودمو قانع کنم که اگه نخونم فلان بیسار میشه،اون بخش به اصطلاح روشنفکر ذهنم میاد میگه، خوب که چی ؟اصن زندگی معنیش چیه ؟ چرا خودمو ناراحت کنم واسه هر چی ؟ ایا مگه اخر زندگی تباه نیست ...خیلی بی تفاوت شدم ..یادمه موقع کنکور خواهرم وقتی سال اول قبول نشد جوری گریه میکرد من پشمام ریخته بود اما موقع نتایج خودم یه حس راحتی ترسناکی داشتم اصولا باید یه اعصاب خوردی میداشتم.ولی....اولش یه کم عذاب وجدان داشتم اما الان کمرنگ شده...چه کار کنم یه شوک خیلی جدی بهم وارد شه


اگه هدف داشته باشی هر کاری میکنی بهش برس در غیر این صورت بهونه میاری تا از درس خوندن فرار کنی

----------


## mohammad1381

> شاید باورش سخت باشه اما مدتیه که هیچی نمیترسونتم...وقتی میام خودمو قانع کنم که اگه نخونم فلان بیسار میشه،اون بخش به اصطلاح روشنفکر ذهنم میاد میگه، خوب که چی ؟اصن زندگی معنیش چیه ؟ چرا خودمو ناراحت کنم واسه هر چی ؟ ایا مگه اخر زندگی تباه نیست ...خیلی بی تفاوت شدم ..یادمه موقع کنکور خواهرم وقتی سال اول قبول نشد جوری گریه میکرد من پشمام ریخته بود اما موقع نتایج خودم یه حس راحتی ترسناکی داشتم اصولا باید یه اعصاب خوردی میداشتم.ولی....اولش یه کم عذاب وجدان داشتم اما الان کمرنگ شده...چه کار کنم یه شوک خیلی جدی بهم وارد شه


داداش کتاب غیر درسی هم وقت کردی بخون،برو کنار شوینه و چایی بگیر دستت بخون،اینقدر حال میده ،خودش باعث میشه زمان بیشتری سر درس بمونی برای مشکل بی هدف شدن و فلسفی باف شدنت هم کتاب نبرد من رو بخون،خیلی خوبه(البته باید به سیاست علاقه داشته باشی)
راستی آهنگ هم میخوای گوش بدی،پدر و مادر دار گوش بده(منظورم اصیله)تمرکزت رو بیشتر میکنه

----------


## DrDark13

> من تو هر دوره سنی یه وسواس جدید میگیریم مثلا بچگی هام وسواس قرینه داشتم و هر چند وقت یه بار وسواسم تغییر کرده و واسه هرکی هم تعریف میکنم تعجب میکنه.مثلا چند وقته وسواسم اینه که هر چیزی که جهتش به سمت جنوب غربه یعنی هم سمت پایینه و هم سمت چپ باید تغییر جهت بده یعنی خودم اگه بتونم باید جهت قرارگیریشو عوض کنم و به شمال شرق تغییرش بدم کلا واسم بالا و راست جهت ایده اله.


منم مثل تو بودم اما خدارو شکر با کمک دکتر هلاکویی درمانش کردم....یه پیشنهاد دارم برات یه مدت اتاقت رو در بینظم ترین حالت ممکن بچین .اون حالتی که اذیتت میکنه رو بچین و خودت هم بینظرم و کج و کوله شو و همه چیزو شلخته تو اتاق بنداز بعد از حدود یکماه خیلی نرمال تر میشی....البته بهتره این دوره رو بزاری واسه بعد کنکور

----------


## Unicorn_m

> منم کمالگرا ام اونم از نوع بدش...مثلا در خودکارم گم شه تا پیداش نکنم ترک تحصیلم...تیپ شخصیتم هم  intj هستش که یکمی هم باعث وسواسی بودنم شده...کاش راه کار هایی واسه هر تیپ شخصیتی بود


پس تا حدودی شخصیتتون به من نزدیکه من istj هستم و باچند نفر از intj هایی که اطرافم هستن خیلی احساس نزدیکی میکنم از نظر شخصیتی...اگر یه سری راهکار بود که عالی میشد...

----------


## -Shirin-

> من تو هر دوره سنی یه وسواس جدید میگیریم مثلا بچگی هام وسواس قرینه داشتم و هر چند وقت یه بار وسواسم تغییر کرده و واسه هرکی هم تعریف میکنم تعجب میکنه.مثلا چند وقته وسواسم اینه که هر چیزی که جهتش به سمت جنوب غربه یعنی هم سمت پایینه و هم سمت چپ باید تغییر جهت بده یعنی خودم اگه بتونم باید جهت قرارگیریشو عوض کنم و به شمال شرق تغییرش بدم کلا واسم بالا و راست جهت ایده اله.


نمیدونم منشا این وسواسا چیه تازگیا تو رفتارای خواهر کوچیکمم وسواس میبینم.

----------


## -Shirin-

> منم مثل تو بودم اما خدارو شکر با کمک دکتر هلاکویی درمانش کردم....یه پیشنهاد دارم برات یه مدت اتاقت رو در بینظم ترین حالت ممکن بچین .اون حالتی که اذیتت میکنه رو بچین و خودت هم بینظرم و کج و کوله شو و همه چیزو شلخته تو اتاق بنداز بعد از حدود یکماه خیلی نرمال تر میشی....البته بهتره این دوره رو بزاری واسه بعد کنکور


فکر میکنم اگر موقعیت اون چیز رو درست نکنم اتفاق بدی برام میوفته.

----------


## DrDark13

> پس تا حدودی شخصیتتون به من نزدیکه من istj هستم و باچند نفر از intj هایی که اطرافم هستن خیلی احساس نزدیکی میکنم از نظر شخصیتی...اگر یه سری راهکار بود که عالی میشد...


هرکسی با تیپ شخصیتی مثل خودم رو دیدم اینطور مشکلایی رو داشته...مثلا من با زمان مشکل دارم نمیتونم زیاد خودمو محدود به زمان کنم.اصلا معتقدم زمان وجود نداره...فقط این زمانو واسه کنکور نیاز دارم بعدش میندازمش اشغالدونی...
من اینرسی هم دارم بدبختانه...همه کار هارو فقط پشت گوش میندازم تا دقیقه 90 که البته اونموقع هم حس میکنم هنوز وقت هست مثلا یادمه امسال یه درس دینی رو گذاشته بودم صبح روز کنکور بخونم :Yahoo (50): دارم ترسناک میشم....

----------


## mohammad1381

> من تو هر دوره سنی یه وسواس جدید میگیریم مثلا بچگی هام وسواس قرینه داشتم و هر چند وقت یه بار وسواسم تغییر کرده و واسه هرکی هم تعریف میکنم تعجب میکنه.مثلا چند وقته وسواسم اینه که هر چیزی که جهتش به سمت جنوب غربه یعنی هم سمت پایینه و هم سمت چپ باید تغییر جهت بده یعنی خودم اگه بتونم باید جهت قرارگیریشو عوض کنم و به شمال شرق تغییرش بدم کلا واسم بالا و راست جهت ایده اله.


شمام وسواس دارید؟منم با اینکه مرد هستم ولی وسواس نظم دارم،هر کتاب یا وسیله دقیقا باید جای خودش باشه یا اینکه قبل خواب دو سه بار درو کلید میکنم یا جند لیوان الکی آب میخورم!

----------


## DrDark13

از یه مشاور پرسیدم گفت امسال تو کافیه کنکور رو رد کنن ..شما تو دانشگاه شکوفا میشید  قبل کنکور براتون عذابه...ای خدا چی میشد ماهم از درس خوندن لذت میبردیم مثل این رتبه برترا...

----------


## -Shirin-

> شمام وسواس دارید؟منم با اینکه مرد هستم ولی وسواس نظم دارم،هر کتاب یا وسیله دقیقا باید جای خودش باشه یا اینکه قبل خواب دو سه بار درو کلید میکنم یا جند لیوان الکی آب میخورم!


بله.هرچند وقت یه بارم جهش پیدا میکنه انگار :Yahoo (114):

----------


## rz1

*من برا پرش ذهني اومدم فکرام تو ي کاغذ نوشتم بدون اينک کسي ببينه بعد استراحتم يا قبل خواب حسابي بشون فکر ميکنم*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


شمام وسواس دارید؟منم با اینکه مرد هستم ولی وسواس نظم دارم،هر کتاب یا وسیله دقیقا باید جای خودش باشه یا اینکه قبل خواب دو سه بار درو کلید میکنم یا جند لیوان الکی آب میخورم!


چقد خوب من ک کتاب و لباسام توهمن*

----------


## mohammad1381

> بله.هرچند وقت یه بارم جهش پیدا میکنه انگار


مشاورم میگفت اگه وسواس این مدلی داری درسای استدلالی مثل فزیک و ریاضیتون ذاتا قویه(نمی دونم،شاید خواست مسخرم کنه ولی ما توی فامیل اینقدر دکترا داریم که فکر کنم راست گفته باشه!)
اونموقع بعد ها هر موقع اینجوری میشم میرم سراغ این دو تا درس که واقعا انگاری تاثیر داره!!

----------


## -Shirin-

> شمام وسواس دارید؟منم با اینکه مرد هستم ولی وسواس نظم دارم،هر کتاب یا وسیله دقیقا باید جای خودش باشه یا اینکه قبل خواب دو سه بار درو کلید میکنم یا جند لیوان الکی آب میخورم!


ولی رو اتاقم وسواس ندارم.
کاشکی یه کمم رو اتاقم وسواس داشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Apoptosis

*درد همه بچه های کنکوری :)))
*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *من برا پرش ذهني اومدم فکرام تو ي کاغذ نوشتم بدون اينک کسي ببينه بعد استراحتم يا قبل خواب حسابي بشون فکر ميکنم*


بازم خوش به حال شما،من اگه برم تو فکر اینگاری میخوام کشور رو خراب کنم و از دوباره بسازم اینقدر وسعت دیدم زیاده!

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


بازم خوش به حال شما،من اگه برم تو فکر اینگاری میخوام کشور رو خراب کنم و از دوباره بسازم اینقدر وسعت دیدم زیاده!


ي کليد واژه از اون فکر بنويسين قبل خواب بش فکر کنين ووقتي متوج ميشين ک خوابتون برده*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> ي کليد واژه از اون فکر بنويسين قبل خواب بش فکر کنين ووقتي متوج ميشين ک خوابتون برده*


اینا همشون بخاطر همین کتاب های غیر درسیه که من میخونم ولی اگه روی درس تمرگز کنم تا یه ساعتی سراغم نمیان

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


اینا همشون بخاطر همین کتاب های غیر درسیه که من میخونم ولی اگه روی درس تمرگز کنم تا یه ساعتی سراغم نمیان


اره واقعا منم همين مشکل داشتم...واسه همين فيلم و کتاب رو از 31 شهريور کنارگ ذاشتم...اما هنوز تو ذهنمن*

----------


## DrDark13

> *چقد خوب من ک کتاب و لباسام توهمن*


خوش بحالت...اتفاقا این نشانه سالم بودنته.یه ویس روانشناسی گوش میدام طرف داشت ویژگی های مثبتشو توصیتف میکرد گفت من خیلی تمیز و خط کشی شدم.دکترم گفت اصلن مشکلت همینه ویژگی مثبت چه کشکیه!!!اگه زیاد مرتبی بیماری  بینظمی خیلییییی هم عالیه نمیدون مکی گفته باید بانظم بود

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> اره واقعا منم همين مشکل داشتم...واسه همين فيلم و کتاب رو از 31 شهريور کنارگ ذاشتم...اما هنوز تو ذهنمن*


من که کنار نزاشتم،اگه کتاب غیر درسی نخونم میمیرم(راستش علوم سیاسی و اقتصادی رو خیلی دوست می دارم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ItsAP


خوش بحالت...اتفاقا این نشانه سالم بودنته.یه ویس روانشناسی گوش میدام طرف داشت ویژگی های مثبتشو توصیتف میکرد گفت من خیلی تمیز و خط کشی شدم.دکترم گفت اصلن مشکلت همینه ویژگی مثبت چه کشکیه!!!اگه زیاد مرتبی بیماری  بینظمی خیلییییی هم عالیه نمیدون مکی گفته باید بانظم بود


اولين کسي هستي ک از بينظميم تعريف ميکنه وقتي مرتب باشه دور برت از نظر روحي ارامش داري*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


من که کنار نزاشتم،اگه کتاب غیر درسی نخونم میمیرم(راستش علوم سیاسی و اقتصادی رو خیلی دوست می دارم)


خو معلومه فکر کشور خراب کردن مياد تو ذهنتون*

----------


## -Shirin-

> هرکسی با تیپ شخصیتی مثل خودم رو دیدم اینطور مشکلایی رو داشته...مثلا من با زمان مشکل دارم نمیتونم زیاد خودمو محدود به زمان کنم.اصلا معتقدم زمان وجود نداره...فقط این زمانو واسه کنکور نیاز دارم بعدش میندازمش اشغالدونی...
> من اینرسی هم دارم بدبختانه...همه کار هارو فقط پشت گوش میندازم تا دقیقه 90 که البته اونموقع هم حس میکنم هنوز وقت هست مثلا یادمه امسال یه درس دینی رو گذاشته بودم صبح روز کنکور بخونمدارم ترسناک میشم....


عهههههههه این منم دقیییییییقا یعنی مثلا واسه نهایی ها میگفتم بااااابا میرسم همرو بخونم(حالا  نصف شب بود و من هنوز تازه داشتم شروع میکردم)

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> خو معلومه فکر کشور خراب کردن مياد تو ذهنتون*


نه بابا بیشتر که میخونم کتاب بیشتر با بابام بحثم میشه(سر مسائل کشوری)،حالا این خوبه وقتی مهمونی خانواده پدری باشه که دیگه خونمون غوغا میشه(همه واسه خودشون سیاستمداری ان که نگو!)جالب اینجاست یکی لیبرانیسم،یکی کمونیسم تازه از همه اونا بدتر منم که ناسیونالیسم هستم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DrDark13

> *اولين کسي هستي ک از بينظميم تعريف ميکنه وقتي مرتب باشه دور برت از نظر روحي ارامش داري*


معلومه که ارامش میاره...مهم اینه از بینظمی هم ارامش بگیری!!! در کل سعی کن چیزایی که عذابت میدن وچ رو بگیری و فشارشون بدی اونوقته که با خودت در هر حالتی حال میکنی.. ضمنا همه جا که اتاق تو نیس که بخواد با نظم‌و مرتب باشه .اصلا فکر کن همسر ایدنت بی نظم و شلخته باشه منطقی اینه باهاش بسازی یا دائم ذهنتو تخریب کنی؟؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


نه بابا بیشتر که میخونم کتاب بیشتر با بابام بحثم میشه(سر مسائل کشوری)،حالا این خوبه وقتی مهمونی خانواده پدری باشه که دیگه خونمون غوغا میشه(همه واسه خودشون سیاستمداری ان که نگو!)جالب اینجاست یکی لیبرانیسم،یکی کمونیسم تازه از همه اونا بدتر منم که ناسیونالیسم هستم


ماشالامن ک اين ايسم ها نميدونم چين*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> ماشالامن ک اين ايسم ها نميدونم چين*


همون بهتر که نمیدونی

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ItsAP


معلومه که ارامش میاره...مهم اینه از بینظمی هم ارامش بگیری!!! در کل سعی کن چیزایی که عذابت میدن وچ رو بگیری و فشارشون بدی اونوقته که با خودت در هر حالتی حال میکنی.. ضمنا همه جا که اتاق تو نیس که بخواد با نظم‌و مرتب باشه .اصلا فکر کن همسر ایدنت بی نظم و شلخته باشه منطقی اینه باهاش بسازی یا دائم ذهنتو تخریب کنی؟؟


/اره از بينظمي هم ارامش ميگيرم اما همسر اينده نبايد بينظم باشه////*

----------


## -Shirin-

حالا من بعضی وقتا هم میوفتم تو فکر فضایی ها و از پنجره زل میزنم به اسمون :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

*خوب دوستان از مصاحبت با همگي بسي خرسند گشتم/شبتون بخير/عربي ترجمه بايد بزنم*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Shirin-


حالا من بعضی وقتا هم میوفتم تو فکر فضایی ها و از پنجره زل میزنم به اسمون


من فکر ااينکه اگه اواتار بودم بارون درست ميکردم*

----------


## mohammad1381

> حالا من بعضی وقتا هم میوفتم تو فکر فضایی ها و از پنجره زل میزنم به اسمون


اگه علاقه داری ماجرای نیو مکزیکو توی دهه 50 و منطقه ممنوعه اش بخون!یا سال 2010 تو خود ایران توی طرف های فردو!

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان منم برم که ریاضی داره منو صدا میزنه

----------


## DrDark13

> نه بابا بیشتر که میخونم کتاب بیشتر با بابام بحثم میشه(سر مسائل کشوری)،حالا این خوبه وقتی مهمونی خانواده پدری باشه که دیگه خونمون غوغا میشه(همه واسه خودشون سیاستمداری ان که نگو!)جالب اینجاست یکی لیبرانیسم،یکی کمونیسم تازه از همه اونا بدتر منم که ناسیونالیسم هستم


من عااااااااااشق اینطور بحثائی ام  اللخصوص دینی و ایلومیناتی طور...شاید بعد کنکور باهم یه بحث اساسی کردیم.
بین خودمون بمونه من داییه پدرم یه کمونیسته و همه چیزشو ازش گرفتن اما یه کتاب های 10 کیلویی داره که دائم مطالغه میکنه و تعریف میکنه و منم حال میکنم با این مباحث

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_خب با عرض سلام ابتدا و اینکه دوما براتون بگم آخ آخ این مشکل همیشه همراه من بوده و منم اینو داشتم دوعامل داره یا استرس درونی که با این موارد بروز داده میشه یا شما پیش فعالی  

میخوام بهتون بگم من چند ماه اخر کنکور که روزی میانگین ۱۱ میخوندم دچار تنش و مشکلات خارجی شدم که دوبرابر پرش ذهنی من و همین رفتار شمارو دوبرابر کرده بود و با یه فشار روحی عمیق درس میخوندم من ( نه کاملا) درک میکنم اما شمارو یکی از دوستان‌من که دچار همین مشکل توی درس خوندن بودن با رواندرمانگر صحبت کردم و دیگه کاملا مینشستن سر درسشون  اما خب متاسفانه من هیچچچ وقت نتونستم حلش کنم و دوماه اخر به مرز سکته میبرد همراه با مشکلات بیرونی امیروارم شما هرچه زودتر راهکارشو پیدا کنین و این اضطراب فراگیرتون رو کاهش بدین_

----------


## mohammad1381

> من عااااااااااشق اینطور بحثائی ام  اللخصوص دینی و ایلومیناتی طور...شاید بعد کنکور باهم یه بحث اساسی کردیم.
> بین خودمون بمونه من داییه پدرم یه کمونیسته و همه چیزشو ازش گرفتن اما یه کتاب های 10 کیلویی داره که دائم مطالغه میکنه و تعریف میکنه و منم حال میکنم با این مباحث


منتظر اون روز میمونم :Yahoo (4): فقط اون فامیلی که گقتم کمونیستیه برای ما مبنای مارکسیستی داره(طرفای جمهوری خلق چین)

----------


## DrDark13

> حالا من بعضی وقتا هم میوفتم تو فکر فضایی ها و از پنجره زل میزنم به اسمون


بابا مثل منی تو.الان داشتم درباره ارتباط برقرار کردن با فضایی ها میخوندم :Yahoo (4): این تیپ شخصیتیچه کرده با ما...

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> عهههههههه این منم دقیییییییقا یعنی مثلا واسه نهایی ها میگفتم بااااابا میرسم همرو بخونم(حالا  نصف شب بود و من هنوز تازه داشتم شروع میکردم)


ههههههههه فک کنم همه اینطوری هستن یادمه پارسال امتحان ترم2 شیمی داشتم نگه داشتم آخرین روز مجبور شدم شب و کلا نخوابم :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## DrDark13

> _خب با عرض سلام ابتدا و اینکه دوما براتون بگم آخ آخ این مشکل همیشه همراه من بوده و منم اینو داشتم دوعامل داره یا استرس درونی که با این موارد بروز داده میشه یا شما پیش فعالی  
> 
> میخوام بهتون بگم من چند ماه اخر کنکور که روزی میانگین ۱۱ میخوندم دچار تنش و مشکلات خارجی شدم که دوبرابر پرش ذهنی من و همین رفتار شمارو دوبرابر کرده بود و با یه فشار روحی عمیق درس میخوندم من ( نه کاملا) درک میکنم اما شمارو یکی از دوستان‌من که دچار همین مشکل توی درس خوندن بودن با رواندرمانگر صحبت کردم و دیگه کاملا مینشستن سر درسشون  اما خب متاسفانه من هیچچچ وقت نتونستم حلش کنم و دوماه اخر به مرز سکته میبرد همراه با مشکلات بیرونی امیروارم شما هرچه زودتر راهکارشو پیدا کنین و این اضطراب فراگیرتون رو کاهش بدین_


بیش فعال که قطعا نیستم...من اینقدر درونگرا و ارومم که کسی نمیدونه الان تو خونه ام یا نه .ویا میام صحبت کنم فامیل میگن تو هم حرف میزنی؟(: خدا کنه اضطراب هم نباشه وفقط یه شیطنت و مسئولین ناپذیری باشه  چون ازش میترسم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## -Shirin-

> ههههههههه فک کنم همه اینطوری هستن یادمه پارسال امتحان ترم2 شیمی داشتم نگه داشتم آخرین روز مجبور شدم شب و کلا نخوابم


من که شب امتحان همه نهایی ها استخون دردگرفتم صبح که پا میشدم برم حوزه استخونای پام میسوخت :Yahoo (4): از بی خوابی.بگو اخه مجبوری بزاری واسه روز اخر :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Eli..

> من که شب امتحان همه نهایی هایی ها استخون دردگرفتم صبح که پا میشدم برم حوزه استخونای پام میسوختاز بی خوابی.بگو اخه مجبوری بزاری واسه روز اخر


اه منم اینطوری بودم.مخصوصا زانو ها و آرنج ها بی نهایت درد میگیره

----------


## Eli..

بچه ها فک نکنید فقط خودتون اینطورین.منم اینطوریم.بنظرم ذهنم با این قوانینی که آدما خودشون ساختن و اینقدر خودشونو باهاش محدود کردن ،سازگار نیست.از این وسواسا هم که اکثرا همه دارن.منم داشتم ولی کم.بنظرم سعی کنید این رفتارا رو کنار بزارید و کمتر بهش فک کنید

----------


## DrDark13

لطفا همه اگه میدونید تیپ شخصیتی( تون رو بگیدشاید یه نتیجه بتونیم بگیریم...

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> بیش فعال که قطعا نیستم...من اینقدر درونگرا و ارومم که کسی نمیدونه الان تو خونه ام یا نه .ویا میام صحبت کنم فامیل میگن تو هم حرف میزنی؟(: خدا کنه اضطراب هم نباشه وفقط یه شیطنت و مسئولین ناپذیری باشه  چون ازش میترسم


میدونی چیه داداش من  باهوشه و ...اون هم توی دوران کنکور مثل تو بود حتی یه بار برای اینکه از اتاقش بیرون نیاد در اتاقشون کلید کرد و کلیدو از پنجره انداخت حیاط تا دیگه وسوسه نشه نیاد بیرون و امسال هم پشت کنکور مونده  ولی بازهم مثل قبله متاسفانه

----------


## Eli..

> هرکسی با تیپ شخصیتی مثل خودم رو دیدم اینطور مشکلایی رو داشته...مثلا من با زمان مشکل دارم نمیتونم زیاد خودمو محدود به زمان کنم.اصلا معتقدم زمان وجود نداره...فقط این زمانو واسه کنکور نیاز دارم بعدش میندازمش اشغالدونی...
> من اینرسی هم دارم بدبختانه...همه کار هارو فقط پشت گوش میندازم تا دقیقه 90 که البته اونموقع هم حس میکنم هنوز وقت هست مثلا یادمه امسال یه درس دینی رو گذاشته بودم صبح روز کنکور بخونمدارم ترسناک میشم....


منم اینطوریم  :Yahoo (17): البته نه اینقدر

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> اه منم اینطوری بودم.مخصوصا زانو ها و آرنج ها بی نهایت درد میگیره


من که جسدم میومد خونه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Eli..

> من پیش مشاور رفته بودم گفتم که بهش نمیتونم تمرکز کنم درس بخونم مثلا یه سوال حل میکنم میرم بیرون دور میزنم دوباره میام ادامه میدم یا درس خوندنی مخصوصا عمومی ها زیاد میرم بیرون،مشاوره گفت چون آدم های باهوش از دوران دبستان درس زیاد نمیخونن بعد که کنکور میاد باید درس بخونن نمیتونن تمرکز کنن و براشون سخت میشه درس خوندن و بیشتر کسانی که قبول میشن ادمای سخت کوش هستن بهم گفت از کم شروع کن تا عادت کنی یه برنامه ثابت داشته باش و ورزش هایی که باعث افزایش تمرکز میشه رو انجام بده و...منم بعد اون حرفش رفتم از این آهنگ های بی کلام آرام بخش دان کردم و همزمان با گوش کردن به اون تست زدم و خیلی بهم کمک کرده تا الان


تعریف از خود نباشه ولی منم همین طوریم

----------


## -Shirin-

> لطفا همه اگه میدونید تیپ شخصیتی( تون رو بگیدشاید یه نتیجه بتونیم بگیریم...


یه ازمون انلاین بود دادم تیپ شخصیتی یادم نیست ولی شغل های متناسب رو گفته بود پیش گو,طالع بین,فیلسوف,جادوگر :Yahoo (4):  راستش یه کم از خودم گرخیدم

----------


## Eli..

من آزمون تیپ شناسی رو دادم ولی یادم نیست.بزا برم یه بار دیگه امتحان کنم

----------


## DrDark13

یه نفرو میشناسم که رتبه 2 کنکور هنر بوده و صد در صد مثل امثال ماها(یا حداقل من) بوده و الان هم توی یوتیوبه ( میا پلیز). اون هم میگفت که من اصلا نمیتونستم با این حرف که مشاور ها میگن باید برنامه ریزی ساعتی داشته باشی و فلان درس رو اینقدر مطالعه کنی،کنار بیام...ولی اون تونست راهشو پیدا کنه و رتبه ۲  شد...
فقط نمیدونم چرا اکثرا دخترا  چنین مشکلاتی دارن و پسرا کمتر دچارش میشن منتهی من جای همه پسرا رو یه تنه پر کردم

----------


## Eli..

> یه نفرو میشناسم که رتبه 2 کنکور هنر بوده و صد در صد مثل امثال ماها(یا حداقل من) بوده و الان هم توی یوتیوبه ( میا پلیز). اون هم میگفت که من اصلا نمیتونستم با این حرف که مشاور ها میگن باید برنامه ریزی ساعتی داشته باشی و فلان درس رو اینقدر مطالعه کنی،کنار بیام...ولی اون تونست راهشو پیدا کنه و رتبه ۲  شد...
> فقط نمیدونم چرا اکثرا دخترا  چنین مشکلاتی دارن و پسرا کمتر دچارش میشن منتهی من جای همه پسرا رو یه تنه پر کردم


نه دختر و پسر نداره...اونا به رو خودشون نمیارن

----------


## DrDark13

> میدونی چیه داداش من  باهوشه و ...اون هم توی دوران کنکور مثل تو بود حتی یه بار برای اینکه از اتاقش بیرون نیاد در اتاقشون کلید کرد و کلیدو از پنجره انداخت حیاط تا دیگه وسوسه نشه نیاد بیرون و امسال هم پشت کنکور مونده  ولی بازهم مثل قبله متاسفانه


وای ترسیدم...نکنه اصلا درست بشو نباشه.
بدبختی اینه من نمیتونم با مشاور هم کنار بیام که شاید کمک کننده باشه.اصلن نمیتونم کنار بیام با اینکه کسی بهم بگه چکار کنم .اوایل یه مشاور داشتم و یه دفعه بلاکش کردم...با خانواده هم دعوا کردم و گفتم که کار بکار من نداشته باشنو نمیتونم بخوام ازشون که چکم کنن

----------


## -Shirin-

> لطفا همه اگه میدونید تیپ شخصیتی( تون رو بگیدشاید یه نتیجه بتونیم بگیریم...


منظورتون mbti هست؟

----------


## DrDark13

> منظورتون mbti هست؟


اره معتبر ترینشون همینه
مال شمارو میدونم گفته بودید istj

----------


## -Shirin-

> اره معتبر ترینشون همینه
> مال شمارو میدونم گفته بودید istj


 الان ازمون انلاینشو پیداکردم.فردا میدم نتیجه رو میزارم موافقم یه نتیجه گیری کنیم.

----------


## -Shirin-

> اره معتبر ترینشون همینه
> مال شمارو میدونم گفته بودید istj


نه من نگفتم.خودمم نمیدونم فردا تستشو میدم میگم.

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> وای ترسیدم...نکنه اصلا درست بشو نباشه.
> بدبختی اینه من نمیتونم با مشاور هم کنار بیام که شاید کمک کننده باشه.اصلن نمیتونم کنار بیام با اینکه کسی بهم بگه چکار کنم .اوایل یه مشاور داشتم و یه دفعه بلاکش کردم...با خانواده هم دعوا کردم و گفتم که کار بکار من نداشته باشنو نمیتونم بخوام ازشون که چکم کنن


داداشم چن بار مشاور عوض کرده والان یه مشاور جدید گرفته خدا کنه زودتر به خودش بیاد چون خانوادم خیلی نگارش هستن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> وای ترسیدم...نکنه اصلا درست بشو نباشه.
> بدبختی اینه من نمیتونم با مشاور هم کنار بیام که شاید کمک کننده باشه.اصلن نمیتونم کنار بیام با اینکه کسی بهم بگه چکار کنم .اوایل یه مشاور داشتم و یه دفعه بلاکش کردم...با خانواده هم دعوا کردم و گفتم که کار بکار من نداشته باشنو نمیتونم بخوام ازشون که چکم کنن


انشالله مشکل تو هم زودتر حل بشه

----------


## DrDark13

فایل پیوست 95300

----------


## DrDark13

https://esanj.ir/myers-briggs-type-indicator-mbti
اینم لینکشه واسه دسترسی سریع

----------


## -Shirin-

اقا نتیجه تست mbti (نتونستم تا فردا صبر کنم.)
 تیپ شخصیتی:INFJ
عنوان:حامی
توصیف:درون گرا-شهودی-احساساتی-قضاوتی
دسته بندی:کمال گرایان-معنا طلب ها-ارمان گرایان
شعار:تسریع کننده تغییرات مثبت

----------


## -Shirin-

تو توضیحاتش تک تک جمله ها درسته خیلی جالبه.

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kimiaaaaaa


من پیش مشاور رفته بودم گفتم که بهش نمیتونم تمرکز کنم درس بخونم مثلا یه سوال حل میکنم میرم بیرون دور میزنم دوباره میام ادامه میدم یا درس خوندنی مخصوصا عمومی ها زیاد میرم بیرون،مشاوره گفت چون آدم های باهوش از دوران دبستان درس زیاد نمیخونن بعد که کنکور میاد باید درس بخونن نمیتونن تمرکز کنن و براشون سخت میشه درس خوندن و بیشتر کسانی که قبول میشن ادمای سخت کوش هستن بهم گفت از کم شروع کن تا عادت کنی یه برنامه ثابت داشته باش و ورزش هایی که باعث افزایش تمرکز میشه رو انجام بده و...منم بعد اون حرفش رفتم از این آهنگ های بی کلام آرام بخش دان کردم و همزمان با گوش کردن به اون تست زدم و خیلی بهم کمک کرده تا الان


بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از روش پومودورو (Pomodoro Technique) کمک بگیری اگه تا الان کمک نگرفتی؛ مزیت این روش اینه که توی بازه های زمانی کوتاه (مثلا 25 دقیقه که البته میتونی بیشترش کنی) تو مشغول به انجام کاری میشی مثه درس خوندن و از اونجایی که این زمان اصلا طولانی نیست و تحملش هم بغرنج نیست، ناخودآگاه تمرکزت میره بالاتر.
موقع مطالعه هرگونه عامل حواس پرتی رو از خودت دور کن، گوشی و لپتاپ رو بذار روی حالت flight mode یا do not disturb و حتی میتونی برای خودت جایزه تعیین کنی که اگه من فلان مقدار رو خوندم، میتونم 45 دقیقه برای خودم استراحت کنم/ بشینم تو جمع خانواده/ با دوستم حرف بزنم/ برم توی فضای مجازی بچرخم/ بازی کنم/ ....
الان اپلیکیشن های مختلفی برای این تکنیک پومودورو وجود داره ولی حتی با تایمر ساده گوشی هم میتونی اجراییش کنی، مثلا نیم ساعت مطالعه کنی یه ربع استراحت تا یه مدت کوتاه و بعدش بیشترش کنی. ولی بهرحال پیوسته خوندن هرچند کم باشه خیلی بهتر از اینه که کلا هیچی نخونی!
ضمناً محیط مطالعه ت منظم و تمیز باشه و نور کافی وجود داشته باشه. هر از چندگاهی یه تغییر مختصر توی دکوراسیون هم میتونه حال و هواتو عوض کنه، اگه یه گلدون کوچیک هم توی اتاقت بذاری خیلی موثره توی روحیه ت.
*

----------


## AmirXD

> https://esanj.ir/myers-briggs-type-indicator-mbti
> اینم لینکشه واسه دسترسی سریع


تیپ شخصیلی: INTP
عنوان: منطقی (The Logician)
توصیف شما: درون گرا، شهودی، منطقی، ادراکی
دسته بندی شما: منطق گرایان، مفهوم پردازان، دانش طلبان
شعار: نبوغ در حل مسئله 
خوابم میومد ولی کنجکاو شدم یه تستی بکنم

----------


## DrDark13

دارم به یه نتیجه هایی میرسم...من خودم  intj ام.
فکر کنم این شبیه بودن تیپ های شخصیتمون به رفتار هامون بی ارتباط نباشه

----------


## Eli..

نتیجهistjقبلا این نبود.عنوان: بازپرس .قبلا مکانیک یا مهندس یه چیز اینطوری بود!!!.یعنی تغییر کردم!؟ فک کنم چون با حال و هوا کنکوری گرفتم اینطوری شد!!

----------


## DrDark13

> تو توضیحاتش تک تک جمله ها درسته خیلی جالبه.


مال من که صددرصد خودمم...تازه نوشته بود با infj ها و intp ها فقط میتونم خوب کنار بیام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Frozen

*تایمای مطالعت رو کوتاه کن...با نیم ساعت خوندن و یه ربع استراحت شروع کن...کم کم بکن 45 دقیقه و بعد یک ساعت
دیگه نیم ساعتم پشت کتاب بند نمیشی؟  اگه بگی نه درکت میکنم چون خودمم همینم  ولی یمدت کم کم عادت کردم*

----------


## Eli..

استارتر میتونی واسه خودت مجازات هم بزاری.مثلا اگه بلند شدی از سر جات باید با یه کش محکم بزنی رو دستت :Yahoo (4): من واسه خودم تنبیه میزارم جواب میده.پنجره اتاق رو هم باز بزار اکسیژن بیاد.میتونی چکاپ هم بدی.شاید تیروئیدت مشکل داره یا کم خونی.واقعا تاثیر داره هااا

----------


## First Lady

> لطفا همه اگه میدونید تیپ شخصیتی( تون رو بگیدشاید یه نتیجه بتونیم بگیریم...



منم همینطورم متاسفانه
گاهی که فکرم مشغول میشه و مشکلی دارم یا استرس وهیجان دارم دیگه به اوج میرسه :/
تیپ شخصیتیمم estj

----------


## lilia

منم مشکل شمارو دارم...حتی موقعی که دارم درس میخونم هی رو صندلی تکون میخورم ( مطمئنم که بیش فعال نیستم )...خلاصه که راه حل پیدا کردین به منم بگین :Yahoo (2): ...منم intj هستم...استارتر تو دقیقا مثل منی ترکیبی از اضطراب و کمالگرایی و یه خورده وسواس فکری...اون حرفی هم که مشاورت بهت زده بارها بهم گفته شده. خبر بد این که من 1400 میشه سومین کنکورم و هنوز راه حل این مشکلو پیدا نکردم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## DrDark13

> استارتر میتونی واسه خودت مجازات هم بزاری.مثلا اگه بلند شدی از سر جات باید با یه کش محکم بزنی رو دستتمن واسه خودم تنبیه میزارم جواب میده.پنجره اتاق رو هم باز بزار اکسیژن بیاد.میتونی چکاپ هم بدی.شاید تیروئیدت مشکل داره یا کم خونی.واقعا تاثیر داره هااا


مرسی از راهکارت.منم تنبیه گذاشتم اونم از نوع چک و لقدی اما انگار ذهنم به هر قیمتی بیرون رفتنو میخواد حتی تنبیه...البته شایدم چون زیاد بهش بها دادم اینطوری شده و یه جورایی پررو شده که از درس فرار کنه،  چون یادمه بعد کنکور همش توی اتاق میموندم و اصلا مشکلی هم نداشتم ولی موقع درس خوندن شرطی شدم که سریع محیطو ترک کنم...

----------


## -Shirin-

> دارم به یه نتیجه هایی میرسم...من خودم  intj ام.فکر کنم این شبیه بودن تیپ های شخصیتمون به رفتار هامون بی ارتباط نباشه


بله خیلی جالبه.ما هردو درون گرا-شهودی-قضاوتی هستیم ولی شما فکری هستین و من احساسی.

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ItsAP


سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بر عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....



سلام.وقتتون بخیر.رتبه ای که امسال اوردید واقعا عالی بوده.و اگه نخواید بخونید بعدا پشیمون میشید
باید بگم این حالتی که الان دارید موقتیه.خیلیم موقتیه.اگه حلش نکنید به اونجایی می رسید که اون بخش تنبل مغز که فقط از خوردن و خوابیدن خوشش میاد بهتون میگه دیگه دیر شده اصلا برای چی بخونی و اینا همش میشه بار روانی
راه حلتون کار سختی نیست.شما باید جوری برنامه تون رو بچنید که به اندازه ای که لازم دارید توش تفریح باشه.ساعت مطالعه ی بالا واقعا خوبه ولی اگه یه روز بالا باشه دو روز صفر این اصلا خوب نیست بهتره که مثلا همش 8 ساعتی بخونید بعد که عادت کردید کم کم بیشترش کنید.برنامه ی تایمی ساعتی بنویسید.مثلا 2 ساعت ریاضی 7.5 تا 9.5 صبح 40 تست بعدش نیم ساعت استراحت کنید ده که شد ملزمید که برگردید سر برنامه.خب سوال من اینجاست که اگه بر نگردید این تایمتون رو کجا می خواید صرف کنید؟
این تایما رو کنترل کنید و وارد برنامه تون کنید.که باعث فرار از درس نشن.
این که میگید از تست زدن فرار م کنید برام جالب بود.شما رتبه ای که آوردید واقعا خوب بوده و از این جا به بعدش باید تمرین و تست زیاد کنید تا رتبه تون به اون چیزی که می خواید برسه.دیگه مطالعه تشریحی فایده نداره.*

----------


## -Shirin-

کسایی که وسواس داشتین تیپ شخصیتیتون چیه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> کسایی که وسواس داشتین تیپ شخصیتیتون چیه؟


*تیپ شخصیلی:* ISTP*عنوان:* چیره دست (The Virtuoso)*توصیف شما:* درون گرا،حسی، منطقی،ادراکی*دسته بندی شما:* خالقین، تجربه گرایان، هیجان طلب ها*شعار:* با امکانات موجود بهترین کار را انجام می دهم.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


تیپ شخصیلی: ISTPعنوان: چیره دست (The Virtuoso)توصیف شما: درون گرا،حسی، منطقی،ادراکیدسته بندی شما: خالقین، تجربه گرایان، هیجان طلب هاشعار: با امکانات موجود بهترین کار را انجام می دهم.


چه جالب اینو از کجا گرفتی ؟ 
بخوایم تیپ شخصیت های مختلف ببینیم_

----------


## 11Parnian

> _خب با عرض سلام ابتدا و اینکه دوما براتون بگم آخ آخ این مشکل همیشه همراه من بوده و منم اینو داشتم دوعامل داره یا استرس درونی که با این موارد بروز داده میشه یا شما پیش فعالی  
> 
> میخوام بهتون بگم من چند ماه اخر کنکور که روزی میانگین ۱۱ میخوندم دچار تنش و مشکلات خارجی شدم که دوبرابر پرش ذهنی من و همین رفتار شمارو دوبرابر کرده بود و با یه فشار روحی عمیق درس میخوندم من ( نه کاملا) درک میکنم اما شمارو یکی از دوستان‌من که دچار همین مشکل توی درس خوندن بودن با رواندرمانگر صحبت کردم و دیگه کاملا مینشستن سر درسشون  اما خب متاسفانه من هیچچچ وقت نتونستم حلش کنم و دوماه اخر به مرز سکته میبرد همراه با مشکلات بیرونی امیروارم شما هرچه زودتر راهکارشو پیدا کنین و این اضطراب فراگیرتون رو کاهش بدین_


سلام ببخشید روانشناس منظورتونه یا روانپزشک؟

----------


## seyed..yousefi

منم زدم
تیپ شخصیتی:enfj
عنوان:قهرمان
توصیف:برونگرا،شهودی،احساس  ،قضاوتی
دسته بندی دپلمات ها

----------


## 11Parnian

> بیش فعال که قطعا نیستم...من اینقدر درونگرا و ارومم که کسی نمیدونه الان تو خونه ام یا نه .ویا میام صحبت کنم فامیل میگن تو هم حرف میزنی؟(: خدا کنه اضطراب هم نباشه وفقط یه شیطنت و مسئولین ناپذیری باشه  چون ازش میترسم


تو منی یا من توام؟
تمام نظراتتونو خوندم همش حرفای منو زدی خواهشا اگه به نتیجه ای رسیدی به منم بگو

----------


## -Shirin-

> _
> 
> چه جالب اینو از کجا گرفتی ؟ 
> بخوایم تیپ شخصیت های مختلف ببینیم_


https://esanj.ir/myers-briggs-type-indicator-mbti

سمت راست نوشته شروع ازمون

----------


## rz1

*
من اينو بعد کنکور زده بودم*

----------


## melisa99

*ذهن ما هرچیزی که بهش بگیم و باور میکنه چرا پارت های کوتاه رو برای مطالعه استفاده نمکنی و تست رو هم کم کم اضافه کن  تا ذهنت ببینه هدف راحتی هست  و بهش تن بده*

----------


## Moonlove

سلام.در مورد چیزی که گفتین میخواستم بگم که خیلی مواقع به دلیل اینکه از خودمون انتظار زیادی داریم نمیتونیم پشت کتاب بشینیم.چون میخوایم عالی درس بخونیم.یعنی اصلا موقع خوندن ۱_حتی یه ثانیه هم هدر نره۲_خیلی سریع کلی تست بزنیم و همه رو هم سریعو درست جواب بدیم ۳_هر چی رو که میخونیم سریع بفهمیم و... ولی اونایی که رتبه های خوب آوردن در حد معمول درس خوندن و به دلیل پیوستگی در کارشون موفق شدن
دومین دلیل به خاطر اینکه برنامه عجیب غریب میچینیم(باساعت های مطالعه زیاد هر چند با اینکه ساعت ها زیاد هستش ولی بازم ته دلمون ناراضیه) و فک میکنیم انجامش میدیم درحالیکه به عمل که میرسه درجا میزنیم
سومین دلیل افکار غیر درسیه مثلا یه سریال در حال پخش رو داری دنبال میکنی و امروز پخش شده و میخوای ببینیش درحالیکه باید درس بخونی ولی بازم میری فیلم میبینی 
[  ] به نظرم افراد کمال گرا و وسواسی از همه بدبخت این چون واقعا از بین بردن وسواس کار دشواریه و اینجور افراد انتظارت خیلی بالایی از خودشون دارن که فکر میکنم ناشی از توانایی بالاشونه به همین خاطر خیلی اذیت میشن.من خودم به عنوان یه فرد وسواسی و کمال گرا که روی همه چی وسواس داره(تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعه و...)به این نتیجه رسیدم که توی بحث وسواس هر چی رو برعکس انجام بدی وسواسی بهتر میشه(من خودم تو نوشتن وسواس داشتم و خیلی تمیز میخواستم بنویسم ولی عمدا یه مدت از غلط گیر استفاده نکردم و اشتباهات نوشتاری فقط خط میزدم یا تو حاشیه ورق برای خودم گل و ستاره می کشیدم که وسواسی حل شد)
[  ] در مورد کمال گرایی هم زمانی بهتر میشید که مدام به خودتون بگید که از خودم انتظارات فضایی ندارم و فقط میخوام در حد معمول و درست تلاشمو بکنم چون شما که سوپرمن نیستید و حتما هم دنبال علاقه خودتون باشید چون خیلی تو این موارد کمکتون میکنه چون خیلی وقتا ما کمال گرا میشیم چون میخوایم انتظارات دیگران و برآورده کنیم

----------


## DrDark13

> _
> 
> چه جالب اینو از کجا گرفتی ؟ 
> بخوایم تیپ شخصیت های مختلف ببینیم_


[QUOTE=melisa99;1668239]*ذهن ما هرچیزی که بهش بگیم و باور میکنه چرا پارت های کوتاه رو برای مطالعه استفاده نمکنی و تست رو هم کم کم اضافه کن  تا ذهنت ببینه هدف راحتی هست  و بهش تن بده*[/QUOTE
ممنون بابت پیشنهادت.ببین تن ندادن من بهش بخاطر سخت بودنش نیست،اتفاقا چون فکر میکنم خیلی هم راحت و کوچیکه اونو دست کم میگیرم و به نوعی به خودم مغرومم.به علاوه اینکه نسبت بهش استرس مثبتی ندارم باعت میشه دائم پشت گوش بندازمش و ترسی برام نیس که باعت تحرکم بشه.فکر قبول نشدن و بدبخت شدن هم استرسی بهم وارد نمیکنه چون یه جورایی خیالم راحته که اینا چیزی نیستن و من بهشون میرسم حالا دیر یا زود (که بسیار مغرورانه و خود بزرگبینانس) .یه بخش حال بهم زن از ذهنمم میگه بهترینا مال توئه چه تلاش بکنی و چه نکنی پس اسوده باش...
نمیدونم چکار کنم که این ذهنو سرکوب کنم واسه هفت ماه تا بعد کنکور ببینم چکارش میشه کرد.

----------


## lilia

تو خودِ خودِ منی...منم دقیقا همینم...تا جایی که من فهمیدم اینا یه جور اضطرابه ولی اضطراب پنهان...یعنی مثلا کف دستت عرق نمیکنه و تپش قلب نمیگیری ولی یه اضطراب موذیانه تو وجودت هست

----------


## Mohammadam

راهکارت دست منه...بهش میگن انرژی محرکه ی منفی...حالا چجوریه...به یاد کسیایی بیوفت که منتظرن شکست بخوری بهت بخندن...به یاد کسایی بیوفت که بهت میگن نمیتونی...مطمئن باش این روش حتی از انرژی مثبتی که به خودت میدی هم بهتره ...بهش میگن حس انتقام گیری :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  
بخون چشم حسوداتو#کنکور

----------


## DrDark13

> تو خودِ خودِ منی...منم دقیقا همینم...تا جایی که من فهمیدم اینا یه جور اضطرابه ولی اضطراب پنهان...یعنی مثلا کف دستت عرق نمیکنه و تپش قلب نمیگیری ولی یه اضطراب موذیانه تو وجودت هست


میدونی تیپ شخصیتیت چیه؟
لطفا اگه میدونی بگو شاید فهمیدم منشاشون از کجاست...من حدس میزنم یه ربطی داشته باشه چون حتی اکثر کسایی که وارد این تاپیک شدن تیپ شخصیتی تقریبا مشابهی داشتن...

----------


## DrDark13

> راهکارت دست منه...بهش میگن انرژی محرکه ی منفی...حالا چجوریه...به یاد کسیایی بیوفت که منتظرن شکست بخوری بهت بخندن...به یاد کسایی بیوفت که بهت میگن نمیتونی...مطمئن باش این روش حتی از انرژی مثبتی که به خودت میدی هم بهتره ...بهش میگن حس انتقام گیری 
> بخون چشم حسوداتو#کنکور


مرسی بابت راهکارت.ببین من این راه رو امتحان کردم منتهی بعد یه مدت یه بخشی از ذهنم که قبلا روش کار کرده بودم و ساخته بودمش میاد میگه تو چکار با بقیه داری تو باید با خودت رقابت داشتی باشی گور بابای بد خواهات و ...و همینطوری هر وقت میام یه انگیزه و محرک برای خودم بسازم خود ذهنم نابودش میکنه...

----------


## lilia

بالاتر گفتم...intj هستم

----------


## DrDark13

> بالاتر گفتم...intj هستم


خوب منم intj ام دیگه...دیگه مطمئن شدم کاملا ربط داره به تیپ شخصیتیخدا کنه زودتر بتونم یه راه واسش پیدا کنم و به شما هم بگم...پست شما رو الان خوندم که گفتید کنکور سومتونه و هنوز اصلاح نشده.بنظر میاد اگه بیخیالش بشم درست بشو نیست و باید یه درمان اساسی پیداکنم واسش

----------


## lilia

راه درمانش فقط اینه خودمونو مجبور کنیم هرجور شده بخونیم عین یه جور شکنجه‌س ولی چاره دیگه ای نداره...

----------


## -Shirin-

فکر کنم بتونیم نتیجه بگیریم این مسأله بیشتر واسه شخصیت های درون گرا وقضاوتی پیش میاد.
منطقی و احساسی هم متغییره

----------


## mohammad1381

> فکر کنم بتونیم نتیجه بگیریم این مسأله بیشتر واسه شخصیت های درون گرا وقضاوتی پیش میاد.
> منطقی و احساسی هم متغییره


چرا هیشکی شبیه من نبودید؟!

----------


## -Shirin-

> چرا هیشکی شبیه من نبودید؟!


اشتراک اکثرمون درون گرایی هست.

----------


## -Shirin-

https://esanj.ir/start/80e46f33-7c4e...e-79b6f82bf87a
تست عادت مطالعه پالسانی و شارما(psshi)

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام وقت تون بخیر حدود چند هفته ای بود که فروم رو کنار گذاشته بودم .ولی امروز همینطوری شد گفتم یه سری بزنم که با این تاپیک مواجه شدم ... به طرز جالبی همه حرف هایی که گفتین دقیقا شبیه عملکرد های خودم بود دقیقا بدون هیچ نقصی چند هفته پیش هم تاپیکی زدم به عنوان : *خیلی زود از درس خوندن خسته میشم ... راهکار ؟و نتیجه تست MBTI هم که همین الان گرفتم :فایل پیوست 95306بله چیزی نبود جز INTJاگر بخوام توصیفی از گذشته خودم برا درس خوندن بگم واقعا همشو مدیون هوشم میدونم و بس (خالی از هرگونه غرور و ادعا )  من هیچ من نگاه ...*


در این لحظه به کشف بزرگ و باشکوهی رسیدیم...من که گفتم یه ربطایی باید داشته باشه.دو نفر مختلف در خانواده و شهر مختلف چون تیپ شخصیتی یکسانی دارن مشکلات و چالش های یکسانی هم دارن مثل من و شما تازه اسم منم علی ئه...راستی تو نتونستی راهی واسش پیداکنی؟ رتبه امسالت چند شد حدودا ؟

----------


## lilia

حداقل خوبه که یه عده همدرد پیدا کردم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## مریان

جلل الخالق جلل الخالق جلل الخالق ماشالله

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام ببین خیلی جالب شد دوباره حرفاتو خوندم از هوش و شب امتحان خوندنو و وسواس و کمال گرایی بگیر هر چیزی بگی منم شبیه توئم جدا در عجبم ...
> رتبه پارسالم خیلی بد تر از چیزی شد که فکر میکردم ولی اصلا بهش اعتقاد ندارم انگار مال خودم نیست و فقط یه عدده 
> الان حدود 3 4 هفتس در ظاهر شروع کردم ولی همینیه که بوده فقط با موسیقی یکم بهتر شد ولی اصلا اصلا راضی نیستم 
>  بنظرم یا باید راهی باشه برا بهبودش یا هم که مجبورا باید با عذاب و سختی بگذرونیم ولی جواب میده آیا ... 
> نظرت ؟


عذاب و سختی که خودت میدونی راهش نیست چون نمیتونه حریف ذهنه بشه..فکر میکنم اگه بشه توی یه کتاب خونه یا پانسیون حرفه ای که همه توش قوی ان درس خوند خیلی کمک کننده باشه،اما خب با این شرایط کرونا کنسله.البته شهر ما اونم نداره که بخوام امتحانش کنم اینم از شانس ما...اگر تو شهرتون چنین امکانی بود استفاده کن بنظرم.

----------


## Eli..

بچه ها بنظرم زیاد به این افکار‌ و وسواسی تون دامن نزنید!! چون خدایی نکرده بدتر میشه!! سعی کنید چند روز روش وقت بزارید و کمترش کنید.حتی اگه شده چند روز کمتر درس بخونید!!! اگر هم واقعا مشکل تون به دست خودتون حل نمیشه به یه پزشک مراجعه کنید.نیازی نیست حتما برید مغز و اعصاب یا روانپزشک که بخواین با یه دید بد بهش نگاه کنید.یه پزشک عمومی هم میتونه کار ساز باشه

----------


## میلاد زد

> سلام ببین خیلی جالب شد دوباره حرفاتو خوندم از هوش و شب امتحان خوندنو و وسواس و کمال گرایی بگیر هر چیزی بگی منم شبیه توئم جدا در عجبم ...
> رتبه پارسالم خیلی بد تر از چیزی شد که فکر میکردم ولی اصلا بهش اعتقاد ندارم انگار مال خودم نیست و فقط یه عدده 
> الان حدود 3 4 هفتس در ظاهر شروع کردم ولی همینیه که بوده فقط با موسیقی یکم بهتر شد ولی اصلا اصلا راضی نیستم 
>  بنظرم یا باید راهی باشه برا بهبودش یا هم که مجبورا باید با عذاب و سختی بگذرونیم ولی جواب میده آیا ... 
> نظرت ؟


 ببین داداش ارمان گرایی و کمال گرایی راحت طللبی و رفاه طلبی تو ذات همه هست هیچکی خوشش نمیاد روزی 10 ساعت بشین پشت میز مطالعه و درس بخونه حتی اونایی که عاشق درس ومطالعه هستند و این افکار منفی و وسواس ها هم واسه همه هست بخوصوص تو ایران که خیلی از والدین به خاطر تربیت غلط و سنتی و عهد قجری و و فرهنگ غلط دارن به بچه ها افکار منفی ومریض تلقین میکنن و قربانی تربیت میکنن که نتیجش میشه افسرده ترین اعصاب داغون ترین ملت دنیا که دارای بیشترین پرونده های قضایی و انحرافات جنسی وغیره و ذالک هست تنها راه الان اینه که در نهایت کنترل افسار ذهن سرکش و از هم گسیخته خودمون رو در دست بگیریم ورامش کنیم برای ارامش ولذت وجنگیدن برای هدف و دنبال راحت طلبی  واستراحت نباشیم ما ادما بخوصوص ملت شریف و همیشه در صحنه ایران واسه استراحت و راحتی نیومدیم به این جهنم استراحت و خواب انشالله در خوابگاه وارامگاه ابدی یعنی قبرستان اینجا فقط تلاش

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بر عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....


میبخشی منو؟؟؟ یه ساعت داشتم به راه کارهات میخندیدم :Yahoo (23): 
گوشی خاموش کن... و هر چیزی که باعثِ تفریحت میشه رو از خودت دور کن! تی وی... گوشی... اینترنت و سیستم...
راه های ارتباطیتو با دوستات ببند! مثلا اگه زنگ بزنن بیا بریم بیرون بهتره اصلا جواب تلفن رو ندی تا اینکه جواب بدی و هی تو دلت بگی برم؟ نرم؟

و اینکه به خودت جایزه بده
امروز ۱۰ ساعت درس بخونم میتونم یه فیلم ببینم...
این هفته اگر مجموع مطالعم برسه ۷۰ و طبق برنامه پیش برم جمعه اجازه دارم ۴ ساعت برم با دوستام بیرون(یا هرکار دیگه ای‌که دوست داری)

تفریحات رو برای خودت باید شرطی بکنی... ینی تفریح نمیکنم مگر اینکه این کارو تموم کنم!!!
و اینکه زیادم خشونت به خرج نده :Yahoo (23):

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بر عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....




سلام جناب 
منم رتبه امسالم حدودا مثل شما شده و پارسال دقیقا مثل شما از درس فراری بودم و نمی تونستم بخونم و کلا می رفتم سراغ حاشیه و هر چیزی جز درس (حتی حاضر یودم کاری که دوست ندارمو بکنم ولی درس نخونم ) و اصلا برام نتیجه کنکور اهمیتی نداشت تا نتیجه کنکور که باعث شد امسال ساعت مطالعه ام از روزی که شروع کردم هر روز دو رقمی باشه(اتفاقی که پارسال فقط 1 روز برام افتاد و من پارسال فققققط 1 روز اونم 10 ساعت درس خودندم اونم به زور) 
تااااااا اعلام نتایج کنکور که دیدم بغل دستیم و پشت سریم و میز کناریم و خیلی از دوستام  که من از بعضی هاشون حتی قوی تر بودن دونه دونه پزشکی قبول شدن و من موندم و ی رتبه نزدیک 4000 و ی دنیا حسرت 
کسایی مثل من و شما که با این شرایط افتضاحی که داشتیم تونستیم رتبه ی 3 هزار و خورده ای بیاریم چرا نباید تلاش کنیم و جایگاه اصلی خودمون رو پیدا کنیم؟
هم شما و هم من هر دو میدونیم که امسال میتونستیم خیییلی بهتر باشیم اگه می خواستیم
شما خودت راضی میشی یکی از شما ضعیف تر بره بشینه رو صندلی پزشکی(یا هر رشته ای که دوس دارین) و شما راضی بشین به رشته پایین تر یا حتی دانشگاه پایین تر؟
ما و شما خودمون رو کنار بکشیم یکی دیگه جامون میره بالا 
من وقتی دیدم دوستم دانشگاه و رشته دلخواه من قبول شد برای اون خوشحال شدم ولی دلم خیلی بدجور شکست  و برای خودم حسابی حسرت خوردم که منم می تونستم ولی نخواستم 
مطمئنا ما ها می تونیم فقط ی مشکلی هست این وسط و اینه که انگیزه مون رو یا گم کردیم یا هنوز پیداش نکردیم 
اگه موندین حتما حداقل ی دلیل یا ی جو انگیزه دارین
فقط بگردین پیداش کنین ، ی یا علی بگین ، از خدا کمک بخواین و ی قول محکم به خودتون بدین که سال دیگه ای موقع کتابایی که می خونم دیگه نباید اینا باشن 
قول می دم میوفتین رو دور و اصلا باید بیان به زور از کتاب جداتون کنن(این خیلی لذت بخشه)

در مورد اینکه گفتین نمی تونین تست بزنین من این کارو کردم
من به خودم می گفتم که تا این 20 تا تست رو نزنی حق نداری از اتاق بری بیرون و مینشستم پاش تا تمومش کنم و  این 20 تا رو هی زیاد کردم تا رسیدم به تعداد دلخواهم
شما خودتو ذره ذره عادت بده 
ایشالله به زودی هم خودتون هم نا خوداگاهتون عادت کنه به موفقیت و کلا براتون هی بیاد

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام جناب 
> منم رتبه امسالم حدودا مثل شما شده و پارسال دقیقا مثل شما از درس فراری بودم و نمی تونستم بخونم و کلا می رفتم سراغ حاشیه و هر چیزی جز درس (حتی حاضر یودم کاری که دوست ندارمو بکنم ولی درس نخونم ) و اصلا برام نتیجه کنکور اهمیتی نداشت تا نتیجه کنکور که باعث شد امسال ساعت مطالعه ام از روزی که شروع کردم هر روز دو رقمی باشه(اتفاقی که پارسال فقط 1 روز برام افتاد و من پارسال فققققط 1 روز اونم 10 ساعت درس خودندم اونم به زور) 
> تااااااا اعلام نتایج کنکور که دیدم بغل دستیم و پشت سریم و میز کناریم و خیلی از دوستام  که من از بعضی هاشون حتی قوی تر بودن دونه دونه پزشکی قبول شدن و من موندم و ی رتبه نزدیک 4000 و ی دنیا حسرت 
> کسایی مثل من و شما که با این شرایط افتضاحی که داشتیم تونستیم رتبه ی 3 هزار و خورده ای بیاریم چرا نباید تلاش کنیم و جایگاه اصلی خودمون رو پیدا کنیم؟
> هم شما و هم من هر دو میدونیم که امسال میتونستیم خیییلی بهتر باشیم اگه می خواستیم
> شما خودت راضی میشی یکی از شما ضعیف تر بره بشینه رو صندلی پزشکی(یا هر رشته ای که دوس دارین) و شما راضی بشین به رشته پایین تر یا حتی دانشگاه پایین تر؟
> ما و شما خودمون رو کنار بکشیم یکی دیگه جامون میره بالا 
> من وقتی دیدم دوستم دانشگاه و رشته دلخواه من قبول شد برای اون خوشحال شدم ولی دلم خیلی بدجور شکست  و برای خودم حسابی حسرت خوردم که منم می تونستم ولی نخواستم 
> مطمئنا ما ها می تونیم فقط ی مشکلی هست این وسط و اینه که انگیزه مون رو یا گم کردیم یا هنوز پیداش نکردیم 
> ...


واقعا مرسی بابت وقتی که گذاشتید.. . انگیزه منم تنها شده اینکه جا نمونم از کسایی که واقعا عقب بودن ازم و همین طور کم کردن روی اونایی که از قبول نشدنم خوشحال شدن ،شاید عجیب باشه اما تمام دانش اموزای شهرمون دشمن و رقیب منن و از قبول نشدن من انرژی گرفتن حتی معلم ها و حتی اشناها و فامیلامون،اونم منی که تا چیزی یاد میگرفتم سعی میکردم یاد بدم به بقیه و توی همین بین خودمو فراموش کردم...اما دیگه ازین خبرا نیست ایشالا همه با چالش هامون کنار بیایم و به حقمون برسیم. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohammad1381

فکر کنم تنها کودن این تاپیک منم
دوست عزیز همین الان به خودت بگو یا علی و شروع کن،این فس فس کردن ها دیگه چیه،شما برای شروع 45 دقیقه بخون و بعدش 15 دقیقه استراحت کن،خودش بعدا درست میشه(درس خوندن برای همه ما سخته ولی مجبوری تحمل کنی)

----------


## Eli..

> فکر کنم تنها کودن این تاپیک منم
> دوست عزیز همین الان به خودت بگو یا علی و شروع کن،این فس فس کردن ها دیگه چیه،شما برای شروع 45 دقیقه بخون و بعدش 15 دقیقه استراحت کن،خودش بعدا درست میشه(درس خوندن برای همه ما سخته ولی مجبوری تحمل کنی)


داداش نفرما.شما تکی.این حرفا رو به خودتون نزنید

----------


## DrDark13

> فکر کنم تنها کودن این تاپیک منم
> دوست عزیز همین الان به خودت بگو یا علی و شروع کن،این فس فس کردن ها دیگه چیه،شما برای شروع 45 دقیقه بخون و بعدش 15 دقیقه استراحت کن،خودش بعدا درست میشه(درس خوندن برای همه ما سخته ولی مجبوری تحمل کنی)


نه داداش کودن چیه دور از جون ...شما خودتو واسه بتل سیاسی بعد کنکور اماده کن

----------


## mohammad1381

> داداش نفرما.شما تکی.این حرفا رو به خودتون نزنید


نه خواهر اینطور که معلومه اینجا همه باهوشن(البته من از بچگی میدونستم استعداد خاصی ندارم)
در مورد داداشمون هم شروع نکرده،داداش من تا همین الان 8 ساعت خوندم،این 1.5ساعت اخیر بخاطر خستگی رو تختم دراز کشیدم و خوندم(اونم زیست)،از 12 شب تا الان 6 تا استکان چایی خوردم،بگیر یا علی بگو شروع کن که دیگه داره دیر میشه!
(اگر الانا شروع نکنی،من بهت قول میدم دیگه شروع نمیکنی)

----------


## DrDark13

مرسی از همه دوستانی که راهنمایی کردن و وقت گذاشتن واسه این تاپیک...
دوستان نظرتون چیه تاپیک رو ببندیم؟؟؟

----------


## Eli..

> نه خواهر اینطور که معلومه اینجا همه باهوشن(البته من از بچگی میدونستم استعداد خاصی ندارم)
> در مورد داداشمون هم شروع نکرده،داداش من تا همین الان 8 ساعت خوندم،این 1.5ساعت اخیر بخاطر خستگی رو تختم دراز کشیدم و خوندم(اونم زیست)،از 12 شب تا الان 6 تا استکان چایی خوردم،بگیر یا علی بگو شروع کن که دیگه داره دیر میشه!
> (اگر الانا شروع نکنی،من بهت قول میدم دیگه شروع نمیکنی)


شکسته نفسی نفرمایید.هیچ کس تو این دنیا بدون استعداد نیست.ما هنوز سنی ازمون نگذشته که بخوایم شکوفا بشیم.همین که اینقدر تلاش میکنی این خودش یه استعداده.خودتو دست کم نگیر( میدونم دست کم هم نمیگیری)

----------


## mohammad1381

> شکسته نفسی نفرمایید.هیچ کس تو این دنیا بدون استعداد نیست.ما هنوز سنی ازمون نگذشته که بخوایم شکوفا بشیم.همین که اینقدر تلاش میکنی این خودش یه استعداده.خودتو دست کم نگیر( میدونم دست کم هم نمیگیری)


ممنونم خواهر شما درست میفرمایید

----------


## happy-moon

> واقعا مرسی بابت وقتی که گذاشتید.. . انگیزه منم تنها شده اینکه جا نمونم از کسایی که واقعا عقب بودن ازم و همین طور کم کردن روی اونایی که از قبول نشدنم خوشحال شدن ،شاید عجیب باشه اما تمام دانش اموزای شهرمون دشمن و رقیب منن و از قبول نشدن من انرژی گرفتن حتی معلم ها و حتی اشناها و فامیلامون،اونم منی که تا چیزی یاد میگرفتم سعی میکردم یاد بدم به بقیه و توی همین بین خودمو فراموش کردم...اما دیگه ازین خبرا نیست ایشالا همه با چالش هامون کنار بیایم و به حقمون برسیم.



خواهش میکنم کاری نکردم
شما به کسی فکر نکنین و فقط حواستون به خودتون باشه و رو هدفتون تمرکز کنید 
همین الان هم پاشید برید حتی 5 تست بزنین یا 1 صفحه زیست بخونین (همین قدر کم) استارتو بزنین دیگه
اگه بگین *ولش کن برا فردا* این فردا هیچ وقت نمیاد برادر من

----------


## AAT2020

شاید چون انژیت بالاست اینطوریه، یه خورده قبلش ورزشی چیزی یا بدو هرکاری که ازت انرژی کم کنه، شاید بهتر تونستی تمرکز کنی

----------


## Anni

> من یکی میخوام سیاه و کبودم کنه برم تست بزنم مشاور کیلو چنده!کاش سندرم تست زدن بیقرار داشتم خیلی عالی میشد


مشاور من بنده خدا با لوله جاروبرقی میزنه :Yahoo (21): 
همون روز اول ک رفتم پیشش یدونه کتک نوش جان کردم :Yahoo (20): 
البته بنده خدا الان بستریه ی ماهه ندیدمش :Yahoo (101):  هم دلم تنگ شده هم خیلی خیلی وِل شدم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Anni

ببین.. از اواخر هفته گذشته منم اصن دلم نمیخواد برم طرف کتابام :Yahoo (101): 
امروز دیدم ن نمیشه.. باید ی کاری کرد بالاخره ی حرکتی چیزی..
نشستم پارت بندی جدید نوشتم برا خودم.. 25 دیقه درس 5دیقه استراحت بعد کلا ی درس دیگه.. خوشبختانه تا این لحظه فقط ی پارتشو پیچوندم.. (برخلاف روزای قبلی ک نهایتا دوتا پارت میخوندم :Yahoo (21): )
ولی خب نمیدونم نتیجه میده یا خود گول زنیه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 11Parnian


سلام ببخشید روانشناس منظورتونه یا روانپزشک؟


روان درمانگر عزیز_

----------


## hamidreza2222

اینطوری عادت میکنه که همش موسیقی گوش بده بعد سر جلسه کنکور نمیتونه موسیقی گوش بده ضربه میخوره

----------


## poker_ch

> اینطوری عادت میکنه که همش موسیقی گوش بده بعد سر جلسه کنکور نمیتونه موسیقی گوش بده ضربه میخوره


نه این اشتباهه... من یه مدت از موسیقی استفاده میکردم ... سر جلسه آزمونا، مشکلی نداشتم

----------


## DrDark13

> توی این قضیه قطعیتی وجود نداره
> 
> بعضی ها به ضررشونه
> 
> ولی بعضی ها هم براشون مشکل خاصی ایجاد نمیکنه
> خودم به شخصه آهنگ گوش دادن یکی از دلایلی بود که تونستم باهاش درس خوندن رو با تمرکز و لذت بیشتری جلو ببرم ( و البته توی کنکور هم هیچ ضربه ای از این بابت نخوردم)
> جالبه حتی بعضی از جراح ها هم موقع جراحی آهنگ گوش میدن 
> 
> البته بازم میگم بستگی به آدمش داره


Zero جان تو اهنگ های بیکلام استفاده میکردی؟؟؟
من عادت دارم رپ و هیپ هاپ گوش بدم و اگه اهنگ ملایم باشه هیچ تفاوتی نمیکنه برام و بازم ذهنم منحرف میشه...و میگن اهنگ های متن محور برای درس خوندن خوب نیس نمیدونم چقدر راسته...من اهنگ رو ازاین جهت گوش میدم که ذهنم معطوف شه بهش و جاهای دیگه پر نکشه اینکار با اهنگ ملایم هم امکان پذیره بنظرت؟؟

----------


## DrDark13

من تازگی یه تست روان شناسی مربوط به بیش فعالی و adhd دادم و نتیجش این شد که احتمال وجود adhd دارم...به نظرتون اینکه تحمل تموم کردن برنامه و یکجا نشینی رو ندارم به این مربوطه؟؟؟؟کسی اشنایی داره با این مشکل

----------


## DrDark13

[

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

هر وقت خواستی فرار کنی ،خودتو موقع لودینگ سایت سنجش فرض کن که رتبت ۵ رقمی شده ،اونوقت کرمت سرکوب میشه ،،،،

----------


## Yuhan

من همچین مشکلی داشتم، فکرم وسط درس همه جا می رفت همش تو خونه راه می رفتم یه جا بند نمی شدم. رفتم پیش روانپزشک و فهمیدم وسواس فکری دارم و این اختلالیه که تو خانوادمون ارثیه و مادر و مادربزرگمم دارن :Yahoo (4):  خلاصه که دارو مصرف کردم و الان حالم خیلی بهتره انگیزمم بیشتر شده و دیگه مثل قبل از درس فرار نمی کنم. تو هم اگه می خوای اول برو پیش روانشناس برای مشاوره و کار روی ذهن خودت، اگه موفق نشدی به روانپزشک مراجعه کن. منم اول پیش مشاور رفتم ولی راهکارهاش به دردم نخورد واسه همین بار دوم رفتم پیش روانپزشک. گفتم حتما اول بری پیش مشاور که یه وقت فکر نکنی توصیه به مصرف دارو می کنم اتفاقا بهتره که دارو مصرف نکنی چون ممکنه عوارضش روی خوندنت تاثیر منفی هم بذاره.

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام دوستان تونستین راه حلی پیدا کنین؟؟؟


دوست عزیر دنبال راه حل نباید بود چون بالفرض که باشه،زمان اونقدر نیست که تا کنکور درمان شه... 
من اهنگ گوش میدم خیلی کم بهتر شده.
درس هایی که بدت میاد اول از همه بخون اول صبح ببندشون.
فعالیت های جانبی رو کلن قطع کن تا از بیکاری کاری جز درس خوندن نداشته باشی.
بدنبال تکمیل برنامه نباش که بعدش شروع کنی ،حتی اگه شده بدون برنامه بخونی بهتر از منتظر موندنه.
اگه کتابخونه ای بازه اطرافتون اونجا یه مدت بخون که عادت پیدا کنی به تایم بالا.
وویس های روانشناسی گوش بده (پیشنهادم وویس دکتر هلاکویی)
درس خوندن رو برای خودت جذاب کن . مثلا کتابات رو پخش کن در جاهای مختلف اتاق و هر درس رو در مکان مخصوصش بخون.مثلا کتاب قرابت رو باز کن بزار دم در هر وقت رد شدی دو تا حل کن.
اتاقت رو خلوت کن فقط خودت باشی و کتابات .
گوشیت رو بزار بیرون اتاق جلو دستت نباشه (البته اگه مثل من با گوشی بخونی که هیچ)
یه اینه بزار تو اتاقت با خودت حرف بزن و درس هاتو به خودت توضیح بده بعد یه مدت با خودت دوست میشی...

----------


## DrDark13

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت ولی به جز اون هر کتابو تو یه جا بزار بقیشو امتحان کردم و آدم نشدم میتونم بپرسم که روزی چند ساعت درس میخونی؟؟و چند وقته که تونستی پیوسته درس خوندن رو حفظ کنی؟میتونی با برنامه ی تعیین شده ات پیش بری؟سه ماه گذشته از (مثلا)استارت طوفانیم ولی هنوزم که هنوزه....راستش من وقتی قبلیا رو خوندم دیدم یه جورایی داری داستان منو میگی منهای اون یه سال جهشی خوندنت که خانواده من راضی نشدن من جهشی بخونم.رفتم یه سری تست و اینا دادم که معلوم شد منم یه intjام البته در کنارش با احتمال بسیار زیاد که ممکنه اون بیش فعالی رو هم داشته باشم.و در آخر اینو بگو که اصن چجوری شدکه بین شکنجه شدن و درس خوندن شکنجه شدنو انتخاب نکردی؟؟(خواهش میکنم اگه میشه از این حرفهای همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره و نمی‌دونم جملات تنبلیه و تلقینه و از این حرفا نزن چون خودت می‌دونی که واقعا این طور نیست) ممنون دوست عزیز


از اونجایی که منم intj ام،کاملا درکت میکنم...
حقیقتش من از چهار سال پیش که دهم بودم و استارت کنکور رو زدم ، تا الان که دارم تایپ میکنم ، حتی یک باااار هم برنامم رو کامل انجام ندادم....نهایتش بعد از کلی کلنجار با خودم، 60 درصد برنامه  رو بزور انجام میدم. اما ادمی نیستم که از درس خوندن متنفر باشم، من تایم بیکاریم سر گذشت دانشمندا و مطالب جالب علمی رو میخونم، و از اول ابتدایی تا الان زیر 19 نگرفتم و همه هم فکر میکنن با خر خونی به اینجا رسیدم ولی خدا میدونه تا الان تفریحی درس میخوندم،حتی موقع امتحانات ترم موقع تفریح کردن منه با اینکه بقیه تا 4 صبحش درس میخونن...و همه اینا رو مدیون هوش ام هستم بدون تلاش آنچنانی حتی امسال هم با این شرایط میتونستم پزشکی ازاد و پردیس یه شهر خوب قبول شم و خانواده هم راضی بودن اما خودم نخواستم با پول درس بخونم . اصلن خیلی دلم میخواد این تلاش رو تجربه کنم ببینم چه مزه ایه...ولی مثل اینکه کنکور با امثال من زیاد حال نمیکنه که صد البته غلط میکنه و دهنش سرویس خواهد شد.
ببین پیشنهاد میکنم زمانایی از روز که دیگه داری به خاکی میزنی (مثل الان من) و حواست جمع نیست، فیلم درسی ببینی واقعا کمک کنندست.
دنبال انگیزشی های طوفانی و داد و بیداد هم نرو که میدونی واسه ما جواب نمیده فقط وقت تلف کردنه.
یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم دارم شاید خنده دار باشه ، یه گوشه از اتاقت با بالش یه کولا درست کن و خودتو محاصره کن ،و برو توش و تا کامل تکلیفت رو انجام ندادی بیرون نیا ازش...
و اینکه بعد از اینکه یه درسو تموم کردی، چند ثانیه چشمتو ببند بعدش بلافاصله درس بعدیو شروع کن و نگو که بزار برم یه چرخی بزنم یا برم تو گوشی و ... چون خودتم میدونی که دیگه بر نمیگردی.از اتاقتم بیرون نرو زیاد .در رو قفل کن کلیدشم قورت بده.
در اخر بگم فقط شیش ماه مونده با هر خود ازاری شده کارتو بکن بعدش ازادی که هر جور میخوای باشی...

----------


## DrDark13

> واسه اینکه طعم شکستو بچشم و سرم به سنگ بخوره بعد از یازده سال شاگرد اولی تصمیم گرفتم نوبت دوم یازدهم ریاضی رو ندم که دبیرش خیلی باهام لج بود و ندادم ولی شکسته تأثیری رو من نداشت بلکه کلا بی خیالترم کرد.ولی واقعا قبول کن که دیگه خیلی خریت کردی امسال نرفتی آبروی هرچی intj آینده نگر بوده رو تو بردی با این کارت...شوخی میکنم بگذریم...در رابطه با فیلم بگم من حوصله حضوریاشو نداشتم دیگه چه برسه به فیلم.حضوریاش بود که منو از هر چی درسه زده کرد با اون دبیرای چیز و دانش آموزای چیزتر...الان تصور کن کسایی که دارن اینارو میخونن میگن بابا اینا چه خودشیفته هایی اننمی‌دونم اصلا چیکار کنم امروز مثلا روز اول استارت طوفانیم از دی بود...هی خدا...هی کنکور...به نظرت یه تنبیه بدنی کارسازتر نیست؟؟اینروزا دارم بهش فکر میکنم فقط نمی‌دونم چه جوری باشه تا قشنگگگ ادب شم.دوستان اگه پیشنهادی در این مورد دارین خوشحال میشم بهم بگین.


 پیشنهاد من قاشق داغ  با واشنی مواد مذاب و یکم قمه زنیه....
نه بابا تنبیه بدنی چیه جاش میمونه...
اگه زورشو داری تنبیه ذهنی کن خودتو بدنی چیه
باید ذهنتو ادب کنی بدنت چکارست.
چیزی که ذهنت خوشش میاد رو ازش دریغ کن تا ادب شه...مثلا اگه وسواس داری یه مدت اتاقت رو در بی نظم ترین حالت و بی قرینگی ترین شکل بچین و بزار مغزت حرص بخوره...توی فیلم ها هم بالاخره یه دبیر پیدا میشه خوشت بیاد ازش...بحث اینه توی وقت تلفی کردنت هم یه چیزی یاد بگیری از هیچی که بهتره....
اره کسایی 
که میخونن احتمالا میگن اینا دیگه کین همه همین مشکلا رو دارن ولی سطحش واسه مارو نمیدونن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DrDark13

> ولی واقعانی بگو اون 3500چطوری آوردی تو؟؟چجوری میخوندی؟روزی چندساعت؟پیوسته بود؟چند منبعی بودی یا فقط یه منبع کار کردی؟آزمون میدادی؟میتونستی بودجه بندی رو برسونی؟دوران جمعبندی تونستی سه روز یکبارو اجرا کنی؟


باورت نمیشه نه؟ گفتم که نه پیوستگی داشتم نه به بودجه میرسیدم نه تاحالا بالای 7 خوندم و نه جمع بندیم درست حسابی بود...اگه اینام درست بود که الان اینجا نبودم...
فکر کنم بعد قبولی باهام مصاحبه بشه هیچکی باور نکنه بگن مثل بهنود فیکه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  منتها من از همون بچگی دغدغه درسی داشتم و از اونا نبودم که تو عشق و حال و رفیق بازی ان و دبیرستان تازه میفهمن کتاب چیه.توی فاز درسی بودم ولی به کاری که من میکردم درس خوندن نمیگن...

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

ببینید بحث علاقس شما اگه واقعا شما برای اون هدفی که براش تلاش میکنید علاقه داشته باشید دیگه اصلا سمت پیچوندن تلاش براش نمیرید
حالا نمیدونم تجربی هستید یا چی(آخه به توچه؟؟؟؟؟:/  :Yahoo (21):  )
ولی سعی کنید یه انگیزه ثابت برای خودتون ایجاد کنید با ایجاد علاقه(تحقیق راجع به اون هدف و زیباییهاش میتونه مؤثر باشه)


در ضمن کمک خواستن از والدین(مخصوصا پدر)و یا خواهر یا برادر بزرگتر میتونه کارساز باشه و ازشون بخواید که روتون نظارت کنن

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> برادر بحث علاقه و انگیزه رو بیاری وسط من همین امشب باید برم خودکشی کنم(قضیه عشق و عاشقی و این چیزا نیستا...)من حتی ممکنه بتونم از شکنجه شدن هم احساس رضایت و خوشی داشته باشم از بس که این دنیا درد و رنجو کرد تو حلقم.کلن با این جمله زنده ام من واسه همینه واسم مهم نیست:ما برای رنج کشیدن آفریده شده ایم ولی به دنبال لذت میگردیم پس شاید تنها راه ادامه دادن لذت بردن از رنج هایی ست که میکشیم...
> والدین هم که بماند چون قبلاً سر امتحانات غر میزدن چرا درس نمی‌خونی و بعد نمره رو که میدادم بهشون دیگه اینجوری به سکوت وادار میکردم...
> اونا دیگه از یه جایی به بعد واسشون عادی شد و ول کردن گیر دادنو منم که بخوای محدودم کنی بدتر لج میکنم...پس تامام
> ولی خواهشا دعا کنین واسم واقعانی شاید یه فرجی شد و آدم شدم...التماس دعا


من نظرمو راجع به مشکل استارتر گفتم صحبتای شما رو نخوندم...

----------


## DrDark13

درباره علاقه فکر نکنم کسی دقیقا بدونه علاقش چیه ...همه براساس اطلاعاتی که از بچگی تو سرشون رفته به خودشون تلقین میکنن که من به فلان چیز علاقه دارم...
مثلا طرف جوری میگه من عااشق پزشکی و کمک به هم نوعان و عاشق علم و دانشم انگار بقیه نمیفهمن اصل قضیه چیه. طرف پنجاه سالشه یکی از بهترین جراحائه میگه من از بوی خون متنفرم و از فضای بیمارستان متنفرم اونوقت یه بچه میاد میگه ....
حقیقتش به علاقه باشه من دوست دارم لش کنم رو تخت تا ده روز بعد گیم بازی کنم و فیلم ببینم ،اما ایا منطقیه دنبال علاقم برم؟ پس باید دنبال یه شغل باشم و وقتی هم بحث انتخاب باشه همه بهترینرو انتخاب میکنن.
مثلا من از خودم اینو فهمیدم بین بهترین چیز و علاقم، باید دنبال بالاترین حالت ممکن باشم ،چون در اونصورت شاید بتونم خودمو قانع کنم اما در غیر این صورت همش فکرم پیش اون چیزه.
منم مثل اکثر ادما از پزشکی پول و جایگاه اجتماعی و پرستیژش رو دوست دارم و کمک به بقیه در رده های بعدیه برام و اول خودم برام اهمیت داره. اخه کی از درس خوندن زیاد و سختی کشیدن و کشیک دادن خوشش میاد ولی خب جزئی از مسیرن و باید ازش عبور کنی تا بهش برسی...
خلاصه اینکه لزوما نباید علاقه داشتی به چیزی که بخوای بهش برسی ، حتی اگه از پزشکی و این داستانا ارضا کردن خودتو میخوای  و هدفت در رده اول کمک به بیمارا نیست قابل احترامی برای من

----------


## DrDark13

> برادر بحث علاقه و انگیزه رو بیاری وسط من همین امشب باید برم خودکشی کنم(قضیه عشق و عاشقی و این چیزا نیستا...)من حتی ممکنه بتونم از شکنجه شدن هم احساس رضایت و خوشی داشته باشم از بس که این دنیا درد و رنجو کرد تو حلقم.کلن با این جمله زنده ام من واسه همینه واسم مهم نیست:ما برای رنج کشیدن آفریده شده ایم ولی به دنبال لذت میگردیم پس شاید تنها راه ادامه دادن لذت بردن از رنج هایی ست که میکشیم...
> والدین هم که بماند چون قبلاً سر امتحانات غر میزدن چرا درس نمی‌خونی و بعد نمره رو که میدادم بهشون دیگه اینجوری به سکوت وادار میکردم...
> اونا دیگه از یه جایی به بعد واسشون عادی شد و ول کردن گیر دادنو منم که بخوای محدودم کنی بدتر لج میکنم...پس تامام
> ولی خواهشا دعا کنین واسم واقعانی شاید یه فرجی شد و آدم شدم...التماس دعا


از این بازیا در نیار برا من ... جوری میگی دنیا درد و رنج کرد تو حلقم انگار پنجاه سال تجربه های مختلف داری بابا نهایتا 18 سالته دیگه هنوز دنیار بیرون رو هم ندیدی ....
نزار نیمه تاریک غالب شه بهت ، فازت رو نیستم اصلا چون خودم تجربش کردم.
از تو با این تیپ شخصیتیت بعیده بزاری احساسات بهت چیره شه و بهانه بسازن واست. دکمه عقلتو روشن کن و بدون که برای گذشتن از این دوران مثل چی باید درس بخونی و گرنه تا 30 سالگیت پهلوی مامانتی و پشت کنکور موندی.
از خانواده هم انتظار نداشته باش بفهمنت چون خودتم خودتو نمیفهمی از من بپرس...
سرتو بنداز پایین و بالا هم نیار تا بعد موفقیتت.

----------


## harley

> از این بازیا در نیار برا من ... جوری میگی دنیا درد و رنج کرد تو حلقم انگار پنجاه سال تجربه های مختلف داری بابا نهایتا 18 سالته دیگه هنوز دنیار بیرون رو هم ندیدی ....
> نزار نیمه تاریک غالب شه بهت ، فازت رو نیستم اصلا چون خودم تجربش کردم.
> از تو با این تیپ شخصیتیت بعیده بزاری احساسات بهت چیره شه و بهانه بسازن واست. دکمه عقلتو روشن کن و بدون که برای گذشتن از این دوران مثل چی باید درس بخونی و گرنه تا 30 سالگیت پهلوی مامانتی و پشت کنکور موندی.
> از خانواده هم انتظار نداشته باش بفهمنت چون خودتم خودتو نمیفهمی از من بپرس...
> سرتو بنداز پایین و بالا هم نیار تا بعد موفقیتت.


کم از پنجاه ساله ها ندارم من...حالا من اومدم مجازی خود واقعیم باشم باز نمیزارن که...دنیای من بر عکسی شده...من تو واقعی مجازی ام...تو مجازی واقعی البته اگه بزارن... :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1381

> کم از پنجاه ساله ها ندارم من...حالا من اومدم مجازی خود واقعیم باشم باز نمیزارن که...دنیای من بر عکسی شده...من تو واقعی مجازی ام...تو مجازی واقعی البته اگه بزارن...


شما فکر میکنید فقط خودتان مشکل دارید و باقی ندارند؟!!
بحث علاقه دوستان باید به همتون بگم کشکه(آخه با کدوم منطقی 800هزار نفر عاشق پزشکی هستند!)

----------


## DrDark13

> باشه فقط بگو اون رتبه رو چجوری آوردی میگی باور نمیکنی اینم نیست من باور میکنم فقط بگو روزی چند ساعت؟رو کدوم درسا بیشتر مانور می دادی؟و لب کلام چطوری؟؟؟؟؟


وقتی میگی چطوری اوردی حس رتبه برترا بم دس میده چیز خاصی نیست که... ببین من اصلن ساعت نمیگیرم و توی فاز گزارش کار و ... اینا هم نیستم بیشتر مربوط به مدل درس خوندنم میش.
مثلا هر چیزی که میخونم میزارمش توی یه پوشه توی ذهنم و موقع نیاز میدونم باید کجا دنبالش بگردم.
من تصویری درس میخونم یعنی اینکه مثلا توی ریاصی من نموداری تجسم میکنم سوالارو یا توی فیزیک الکترون هارو تصور میکنم که دارن سمت باتری میرن یا ....

----------


## mohammad1381

> اصلن ولی دوست عزیز بقیه مشکل دارن ولی لامصب ماها خود مشکلیم...در رابطه با علاقه هم اشتباه نکن همه ی اون 800هزارتا عاشق پزشکی ان ولی مهم اینه برای چی؟؟؟آره ...به قول معروف این که یکی دوست داشته باشه مهم نیست مهم اینه برای چی؟؟.


با شناختی که از اعضای فروم دارم همهشون که نه(ولی 90درصدشو)بخاطر پول و منزلت هستش

----------


## DrDark13

چیز بدیم نیس که ... جامعه اینو از ما میخواد
دلیلی هم نمیشه که براش مهم نباشه با یه بیمار چه رفتاری کنه اون بحث انسانیته.

----------


## mohammad1381

> چیز بدیم نیس که ... جامعه اینو از ما میخواد
> دلیلی هم نمیشه که براش مهم نباشه با یه بیمار چه رفتاری کنه اون بحث انسانیته.


انسانیت تنها چیزیه که مرده،همینو و بس
خیلی از ابلها فکر میکنن واکسن اومد،آخ جون و ما انسانیت و تمدن بشرو بازم فرا میگیره
ولی من میگم این همون ویروس آخرالزمانیه که همه داخل فیلما میدیدن و شب ادراری میگرفتند
خطاب به همه دوستان:خودتونو برای اونروزی آماده کنید که در این دنیا اسلحه و قدرت باز حکمفرمانی میکند نه پول و مقام!

----------


## DrDark13

> انسانیت تنها چیزیه که مرده،همینو و بس
> خیلی از ابلها فکر میکنن واکسن اومد،آخ جون و ما انسانیت و تمدن بشرو بازم فرا میگیره
> ولی من میگم این همون ویروس آخرالزمانیه که همه داخل فیلما میدیدن و شب ادراری میگرفتند
> خطاب به همه دوستان:خودتونو برای اونروزی آماده کنید که در این دنیا اسلحه و قدرت باز حکمفرمانی میکند نه پول و مقام!


داداش باز زدی تو سیاست و تاریخ که ...
سیاست اخر عاقبت نداره سیفونو بکش روش

----------


## mohammad1381

> داداش باز زدی تو سیاست و تاریخ که ...
> سیاست اخر عاقبت نداره سیفونو بکش روش


داداش این بحث سیاست نیست،این بحث بقا هستش
حرف منو تا یه سال آینده میفهمی الانا نه!(تا اونروز خودتو آماده کن)

----------


## DrDark13

> عین مصاحبه های قلم چی شد ینی.نرو تو فاز رتبه برترا...بعد کل مبحثای ریاضی فیزیک با تصویر سازی میشه؟؟؟داری گیجم می‌کنی پس اون همه فرمولو چیکار میکردی؟


ببین چند قسمت از ریاضی منتظری رو ببین شاید دستت اومد چی میگم.فیزیک کامیارم ببین

----------


## DrDark13

> منتظری همونیه که هی قرمز میشه و با داد درس میده؟؟


خودشه. ببین تا دستت بیاد تصویری منظورم چیه. البته وقت نیست بخوای کامل فیلماش رو ببینی  فقط ایده بگیر

----------


## DrDark13

البته اینم بگم اینکار یه کم زمان بره و همین مشکل زمان امسال مانع من شد چون تمرین کافی نداشتم در راستاش... هر جوری بخونی اخرش باید با تمرین زیاد دستت رو روون کنی و اصلن فکر نباید بکنی چه برسه بخوای تصویر سازی کنی سر جلسه ...

----------


## soheils13

> وای ترسیدم...نکنه اصلا درست بشو نباشه.
> بدبختی اینه من نمیتونم با مشاور هم کنار بیام که شاید کمک کننده باشه.اصلن نمیتونم کنار بیام با اینکه کسی بهم بگه چکار کنم .اوایل یه مشاور داشتم و یه دفعه بلاکش کردم...با خانواده هم دعوا کردم و گفتم که کار بکار من نداشته باشنو نمیتونم بخوام ازشون که چکم کنن


منم هرسال یه مدت مشاور میگیرم و بعد کنسل میکنم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## soheils13

> منم مشکل شمارو دارم...حتی موقعی که دارم درس میخونم هی رو صندلی تکون میخورم ( مطمئنم که بیش فعال نیستم )...خلاصه که راه حل پیدا کردین به منم بگین...منم intj هستم...استارتر تو دقیقا مثل منی ترکیبی از اضطراب و کمالگرایی و یه خورده وسواس فکری...اون حرفی هم که مشاورت بهت زده بارها بهم گفته شده. خبر بد این که من 1400 میشه سومین کنکورم و هنوز راه حل این مشکلو پیدا نکردم


منم 1400 میشه چهارمین کنکورم وهنوز راه حلشو پیدا نکردم

----------


## soheils13

> کسایی که وسواس داشتین تیپ شخصیتیتون چیه؟


estj

----------


## soheils13

[QUOTE=dark_ap;1668259]


> *ذهن ما هرچیزی که بهش بگیم و باور میکنه چرا پارت های کوتاه رو برای مطالعه استفاده نمکنی و تست رو هم کم کم اضافه کن  تا ذهنت ببینه هدف راحتی هست  و بهش تن بده*[/QUOTE
> ممنون بابت پیشنهادت.ببین تن ندادن من بهش بخاطر سخت بودنش نیست،اتفاقا چون فکر میکنم خیلی هم راحت و کوچیکه اونو دست کم میگیرم و به نوعی به خودم مغرومم.به علاوه اینکه نسبت بهش استرس مثبتی ندارم باعت میشه دائم پشت گوش بندازمش و ترسی برام نیس که باعت تحرکم بشه.فکر قبول نشدن و بدبخت شدن هم استرسی بهم وارد نمیکنه چون یه جورایی خیالم راحته که اینا چیزی نیستن و من بهشون میرسم حالا دیر یا زود (که بسیار مغرورانه و خود بزرگبینانس) .یه بخش حال بهم زن از ذهنمم میگه بهترینا مال توئه چه تلاش بکنی و چه نکنی پس اسوده باش...
> نمیدونم چکار کنم که این ذهنو سرکوب کنم واسه هفت ماه تا بعد کنکور ببینم چکارش میشه کرد.


به خاطر اینه که بدون تلاش شدی رتبه 3500
منم بدون تلاش شدم 3300
ولی این راه که میری به ترکستانه
چون سال بعدش شدم 9500

----------


## DrDark13

[QUOTE=soheils13;1682696]


> به خاطر اینه که بدون تلاش شدی رتبه 3500
> منم بدون تلاش شدم 3300
> ولی این راه که میری به ترکستانه
> چون سال بعدش شدم 9500


داداش حقیقتش ترسیدم .... نکنه به قاک برم با این وضع.
یه شوک بهم وارد کردی .
به نظر خودت چی باعث شد اینجوری بشه؟
اشتباهاتت چی بود؟ از چی پشیمونی

دیگه حالم از این وضع بهم میخوره نمیدونم چرا من ...همه متوسط به پایینای اطرافم رفتن دنبال زندگیشون من هنوز دارم لوله یو شکل حل میکنم....

----------


## DrDark13

دوستان  برنامه block site رو دانلود کنید باهاش میتونید برنامه ها و سایت هایی که وقتتون رو تلف میکنه بلاک کنید مثل همین انجمن
به قول دوستمون این راه به کویر لوت هم نمیرسه....بای

----------


## soheils13

اصلی ترین اشتباهاتم اینان:
1مغرور شدن به رتبه ای که آوردم
2بیشتر نکردن تلاشم چون فکر میکردم وقتی مثلا فلان درسو 50 درصد زدم با یه کم خوندن میتونم بکنمش 60 در حالیکه این طرز فکر اشتباهه فاصله بین 50تا60 اندازه فاصله بین 20تا50 ئه یعنی هرچی شاخ تر باشی پیشرفت کردنت سخت تره برا همینه که مثلا طرف از تراز 4000 تو یه آزمون میرسه به 5000 ولی هیچکس نمیتونه {بدون تقلب} تو یه آزمون از 7000 برسه به 8000
3خونه مجردی
4کتابخونه و دوستایی که درس نمیخوندن
5فیلم و سریال
6کنسل کردن مشاور
اینو بگم که یا مشاور بگیر یا نگیر چون وقتی مشاور میگیری به نظارت از طرف یه نفر دیگه عادت میکنی و وقتی کنسلش میکنی کم کم افتت شروع میشه

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

بچه ها یه چند وقتی هست که بعد از ظهر ها نمیتونم خوب درس بخونم و تمرکز کنم نمیدونم چرااااا :Yahoo (19): فقط صبح ها و شب تا دیر وقت درس میخونم آخه تو اون ساعت خونه ساکته بهتر میتونم بخونم ولی بعد اظهرم کلا میره هواا خیلی بد میشه :Yahoo (113):  ، نمیدونم چیکار کنم تا این عادت از سرم بپره؟؟؟یعنی بد از ظهر هم درس بخونم راهنمایببییییییییییییییی کنید لطفا :Yahoo (17):

----------


## soheils13

از این هدفونای جوشکاری بگیر تا صدارو نشنوی
یا هندزفری بذار و آهنگ بی کلام پلی کن
ساعت 3ظهر یا یه چرت بزن یا قهوه بخور

----------


## Heroic

چقد شخصیتا شبیه هم بودن انگار همه یه نفر باشن،تکراره همدیگه.
چیزی که به نظر میاد برای همه ثابته اینه که مغز تو دوران کنکور شبیه یه مغزه درگیره Methamphetamine عمل میکنه.
تشخیص میده چیزی که میطلبتش(تنبلی و حاشیه)تخریبش میکنه ها اما میخوادش چون آرومش یا همون سرگرمش میکنه.
باید کنترلش کرد که جنم میخواد واقعا همین

----------


## DrDark13

به دیوار نگاه میکنم...پنجره اه میکشد...خیال متمرکز شدنت ای ذهن،پیرم کرد..

----------


## DrDark13

خب بعد مدت ها تاپیکو اپ کنم ببینم ذهن فراری ها چه کردن ...
تجربیاتتون رو بگین و اینکه چقدر پیشرفت کردید...
اول خودم: دوماهی میشه کلن یوتیوب و اینستا رو ترک کردم...
میگید چطور؟ همون لحظه که داشت بهم خوش میگذشت،یه نفس عمیق کشیدم و به طور رگباری همه اکانتا و برنامه ها و ایکون هارو پاکیدم... به همین سادگی.
بخوای فکر کنی که فردا فلان کارو میکنم یا شروع میکنم، حرف مفت زدی...
دوم اینکه ،یه برنامه سه روزه مینویسم هربار که درس ها بطور فشرده توش قرار گرفتن و انجام ندادن یددونش نابود میکنه بقیه رو،در نتیجه مجبووووری انجامشون بدی واسه اینکه ذهنت داغون تر از قبل نشه...

----------


## Toxic5

یه حرکت دیگه در جهت همین اجباری که اشاره کردی میشه زد
بازه 3 روزه یکمی زوده، مثلا هر هفته اکی کن یکی ازت(مشاور دلسوز!؟خشن :Yahoo (94): گزینه خوبیه)آزمون چیزایی که خوندیو بگیره(این نیتش با آزمون موسسات فرق داره ها)
روش پومودورو هم رو تمرکزه من جواب داده

----------


## Toxic5

> چقد شخصیتا شبیه هم بودن انگار همه یه نفر باشن،تکراره همدیگه.
> چیزی که به نظر میاد برای همه ثابته اینه که مغز تو دوران کنکور شبیه یه مغزه درگیره Methamphetamine عمل میکنه.
> تشخیص میده چیزی که میطلبتش(تنبلی و حاشیه)تخریبش میکنه ها اما میخوادش چون آرومش یا همون سرگرمش میکنه.
> باید کنترلش کرد که جنم میخواد واقعا همین


.
عع اکانتم که رمزش یادم رف :Yahoo (94): 
گاهی آدم تلنگر حرفای خودشم میخوره
تست هوشم جواب بوده برا من 
هر وقت نتونم جمعش کنم تمرکزو چند دیقه ای درگیر تست میکنم خودمو (سر)گرم شه

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> سلام من امسال اولین کنکورم بود البته یکسال جهشی خونده بودم و بخاطر کم کاری و بر عرضگی خودم گند زدم بهش...رتبه امسالم حدود 3500 اومدمشکل من اینه تحمل پشت سر هم درس خوندن رو ندارم و به هر بهانه ای میزنم بیرون از اتاق یا میرم سراغ گوشی و ....حتی چند وقت خودمو به میز بستم اما کارساز نبود و انگار کرمک داشتم و فقط فکر پیچوندن.چند وقت هم در اتاقو قفل کردم کلیدو انداختم دور اما نزدیک بود درو بشکونم برم بیرون (در این حد اوضاع خرابه)لطفا یه راهکار عملی به من معرفی کنید هر چی باشه قدردانم ازتون فقط بگینمن یه سال عمرمو تبااااه کردم دیگه نمیخوام....



سلام به شما
من سه راهکار میدونم
راهکار ۱)****سیستم ها****
"اول یه مقدمه: نظریه ای هست که میگه سیستم مهمتر از هدفه
حالا سیستم چیه؟ کار هایی که برای هدف انجام میدیم"
شما یه دفترچه بردار، بعدش بالاش بنویس "هدف:خواندن گفتار۱قلب به مدت ۲ساعت"
بعدش بیا خط پایین بنویس سیستم۱: خواندن پیوسته به مدت ۳۰ مین
وقتی انجام شد جلوش یه تیک بزن، حالا میریم سیستم ۲:خواندن پیوسته به مدت ۴۰ مین
و.....

پ.ن: بین این سیستم ها میتونی ۵ الی ۱۰ مین استراحت کنی.

راهکار۲)**** لذت*****
خیلی مهمه که شما لذت ببری وقتی داری میخونی، وقتی یه مطلبی رو متوجه میشی، تست ها رو درست حل میکنی، اینا قشنگه و لذت داره و باعث میشه
شما هی خوشت بیاد و بیشتر و بیشتر بخونی  هی بیشتر تست بزنی


راهکار۳)***کلاس آنلاین****
اگه واقعا دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد، فیلم های آموزشی ببین که مجبور نباشی خودت بخونی و فقط یه مرور سریع 
داشته باشی و بعدش بری سراغ حل تست

----------


## ZAh_Akb

ببخشید من فکر کردم راهکار میخواین، نمیدونستم دوباره upکردین🙏

----------


## kimura

منم مثل شما جهشی خوندم و نیمه دوم هستم کنکورم گند زدم.فامیل میگفتن اشکال نداره تجربه میشه :Yahoo (114): 
درحالی که هنوز هم خوب نشده بودم تا1 اسفند .
فکر کنک من و تو یک شخصیت داریم بر اساس تست مایرز داریم

معمار//
یعنی کمال گراست .

یا صفره صفر یا صد صد.
اگه یکاری بخوایم بکنیم و یه وقفه ایجاد یبشه بشدت اذیتمون میکنه چون طبق میل ما نرفته**
مثالی از خودم*
من از سال هشتم رزمی کار میکردم خیلی  غرقش شده بودم تا جایی که هرروز 6ساعت میرفتم خانه رزمی تمرین میکردم
نتیجشم دیدم 6 تا مدال طلاکشوری
گرفتم و به مسابقات رم اعزام شدم -- :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (19): 
تا اینکه کرونا اومد و همه چی خراب کرد
هیچی من راضی نمیکرد
افسرده شدم
20 کییلو اضافه کردم
و........
کنکورمم خراب کردم :Yahoo (39): 

تا همین 1 اسفند
به خودم گفتم تو همونی نبودی که هر روز 6ساعت طاقت فرسا تمرین داشتی؟
همونی نبودی اون ضربه های وحشناک تحمل میکردی؟
همونی که تو 3روز برای عشقش رزمی 4 کیلو کم کرد ودر حالی که نفس نفس میزد از این کارش خوشحال بود؟

اگه تو همون ادمی فقط باید بخوای تا بشه
مهم نیست ببازی مهم اینه از اون باختنا عبرت بگیری
همه چی به خودت بستگی داره.
منی تا 1 اسفند هیچی نخوندم الان روزی 12 ساعت میخونم و از این کار لذت میبرم. :Yahoo (79): 
بخواه.تا بیاد .تماااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااام :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام به شما
> من سه راهکار میدونم
> راهکار ۱)****سیستم ها****
> "اول یه مقدمه: نظریه ای هست که میگه سیستم مهمتر از هدفه
> حالا سیستم چیه؟ کار هایی که برای هدف انجام میدیم"
> شما یه دفترچه بردار، بعدش بالاش بنویس "هدف:خواندن گفتار۱قلب به مدت ۲ساعت"
> بعدش بیا خط پایین بنویس سیستم۱: خواندن پیوسته به مدت ۳۰ مین
> وقتی انجام شد جلوش یه تیک بزن، حالا میریم سیستم ۲:خواندن پیوسته به مدت ۴۰ مین
> و.....
> ...


مرسی بابت راهنمایی تون.
در رابطه با اولی ، کلن خوشم میاد از اینجور مدل کار ها و اصولی کار کردن ها ...منتهی جذابیت شون خیلی سریع برای کم میشه و باید یه کار جدید بکنم....
در رابطه با دومی هم من در کل خیلی خوشم از مطالب علمی و اموزشی و ... میاد ولی وقتتی پای زمان میاد وسط این لذت رو ازم میگیره...مثلا من دوست دارم بشینم پای یه مسئله و با فکر کردن زیاد بهش حلش کنم اما وقتی به خودم میام میبینم چند ساعت گذشته و هم عذاب وجدان میگیرم هم اون روزم خراب میشه و هم چیزی به توشه کنکورم اضافه نشده...امان این زمان 
در رابطه با سومی هم موافقم. مواقعی که اصلا حال نداشتم میرفتم ففیلم میدیدم که باعث شد لااقل از لحاظ اموزشی بی نیاز باشم و یه جورایی از تایم های اتلافی زیادم خیلی خوب استفاده کنم...

----------


## DrDark13

> منم مثل شما جهشی خوندم و نیمه دوم هستم کنکورم گند زدم.فامیل میگفتن اشکال نداره تجربه میشه
> درحالی که هنوز هم خوب نشده بودم تا1 اسفند .
> فکر کنک من و تو یک شخصیت داریم بر اساس تست مایرز داریم
> 
> معمار//
> یعنی کمال گراست .
> 
> یا صفره صفر یا صد صد.
> اگه یکاری بخوایم بکنیم و یه وقفه ایجاد یبشه بشدت اذیتمون میکنه چون طبق میل ما نرفته**
> ...


تقریبا همه چیزایی که گفتید رو تجربه کردم و موافقم بجز اون بخش مدال :Yahoo (4):   لعنتی چند سال تکواندو کار کردم و الان دان 3 دارم ولی دریغ از یه مدال کوفتی  الان اگه مسابقات فیفا یا کالاف بود رتبه برتر میشدم....
منم یک ماهی میشه دارم کم و بیش ثابت میخونم ولی راضیم نمیکنه و خیلی بیشتر از اینا باید تلاش کنم چون وقتی هم نمونده انچنان....
به قول خودت اون وقفه که میوفته اصلا کل برنامه رو بهم میریزه و ادمو سرد میکنه ...یه کم که از جو خارج میشی باید با وساطت مسئولین برگردی...

----------


## kimura

امیدوارم همیشه بدرخشی   :Yahoo (5): 


فایتینگ :Yahoo (99):  :Y (460):

----------


## DrDark13

با معرفی یکی از بچه های انجمن یه کتاب روخوندم و یه چیزایی دستگیرم شد و خلاصه کمک کننده بود..
اگه دلایل رفتار هامون رو بدونیم ،پاد زهرشون رو هم میدونیم...اگه بدونیم دلیل فرار کردنا تمرکز نداشتنا ،درس نخوندنا ضمن داشتن انگیزه و هدف بالا چیه، احتمالا درمانشون رو هم میدونیم...دلیلش برای من تا حدودی معلوم شده: در جنگ بودن ذهن متفکر، و ذهن احساسی ما...همزمان که ذهنن متفکر ما داره برای درس خوندن دلایل منطقی و عقلانی مثل،در امد بالاتر،رفاه اقتصادی ،جایگاه اجتماعی بالاتر، سواد بالاتر و ... میاره، ذهن احساسی ما دوست داره دراز بکشه روی مبل و ساعت ها برنامه عمو پورنگ و خاله شادونه رو ببینه....
و از شانس بد ،در زندگی هیجانات و احساسات باعث عملگرایی و زندگی کردن هستن و نه تفکر و عقل . برای همه انسان ها،راننده اتومبیل زندگی،احساسات است و به همین دلیله که اگه دیدیم فردی مثل یک مست لایقعل و بی تمرکز ویراژ میده در خیابونا ، تعجبی نداره برامون...ذهن احساس شیطون و لجبازه...وحالا بخاطر کمبود وقت توضیحات بیشتر رو میزارم واسه بعدا،و بهتره که به راهکار بپردازیم     :  ذهن تفکر و ذهن احساس خود را به عقد هم در بیاور ...بزار مثل یک دوست و همراه باهم تصمیم بگیرن و جنگ و دوگانگی رو میانشون ترویج نده ... ذهن احساس،کله شقه،سعی نکن با علم و منطق قانقش کنی،باهاش راه بیا و دوست باش...اگه میخوای باشگاه بری،و ذهن تفکرت با این دلایل که دارم برای سلامتیم ورزش میکنم ،حاضر و امادست،ولی ذهن احساست تنبلی میکنه و دراز کشیده رو کاناپه ،تعجب نکن، و سعی هم نکن با این استدلال که عضله هات نیاز به تحرک و ورزش دارن،راضیش کنی بیاد باشگاه.... بهش بگو خیلی خوش میگذره اونجا قراره کلی لذت ببریم ،اگه بیای باشگاه بعدش کاری که دوست داری رو انجام میدیم مثل سریال مورد علاقت...احساسات و هیجانات رو باید کنترل،و نه سرکوب کرد باید دوست بود باهاش.طی این سال ها خیلی پیش اومده که یه قول خیلییییی سفت و محکم به خودمون دادیم و قسم خوردیم که ادم شیم و ... ولی دو روز بعد همون اش و همون کاسه...این اتفاقی نیست،و فقط هم برای شما نیست و ما ها ادمای بدی نیستیم و برای کل بشریته.مادامی که برای انجام یک کار ،ذهن احساس و تفکر رو با هم همراه نکنیم،تداوم و نتیجه ای درکار نخواهد بود ... سعی کنید توی درس خوندن،چیزی پیدا کنید که ذهن احساس رو خوشحال و راضی کنه و اونو به درس سوق بدید،وگرنه ذهن تفکر که قربونش برم با چند تا دلیل منطقی و عقلی حاضر و اماده در خدمتته ( ای لاو یو مای مایند) هیچکی نبوده که بخاطر کمبود دلایل منطقی ،درس نخونه،همممه مزایا و سود های یه کاری رو میدونن،منتهی کیه که ذهن احساسش رو از کلیپای سوس ماز اینستا و علافی ،به سمت تفکر و درس سوق بده؟؟؟؟

----------


## DrDark13

درد بکش ....  درد اساس و بن مایه کل هستیه .... از درد نترس .به سمتش برو. به سمت درد بیشتر حرکت کن.به سمت درد برو تا کمتر درد بکشی . درد امروز رو به خیال خوشی اینده به تعویق ننداز.درد خود زندگیه.درد یعنی لایق بودن ....
 
تصویری که میبینید متعلق است به فردی به اسم (دونگ ). فردی که سالها قبل بخاطر اعتراض به فشار های روی ایین بوداییت ، خودسوزی کرد...
چیز عجیب خودسوزیش نبود، این بود که فرد تا لحظه مرگ در اثر سوختن ،لحظه ای تکان نخورد یا حتی چشمان بسته اش را باز نکرد یا صدای هر چند کوچکی از او شنیده نشد....این درد کشیدن برای هدف بزرگتر ، یک سنبل شد برای اهل تفکر...

----------


## DrDark13

لعنتی کتاب خوندن ( البته غیر درسی)چقدر خوبه خیلی چیزا میفهمی...خلاصه میکنم براتون :
روی سیستم متمرکز شو نه روی اهداف ...
اهداف بد نیستن ، ولی مهمترین چیز،قطعا نیستن...
همه شنیدیم که باید هدف داشته باشی باید انگیزت بالا باشه تا...ولی این هدف رو همه دارن . کی موقع ورزش کردن دلش میخواد ببازه؟ کی موقع ازدواج دوست داره شکست بخوره؟ کی در کنکور میخواد 100 هزار بیاره؟
پس وجه تمایز،در هدف داشتن نیست ، بلکه در( سیستم ) هست...
سیستم یعنی مجموعه اعمالی که در راستای رسیدن به اون هدف باید انجام بدیم... تک تک ضربات چکش که یک مجسمه ساز میزنه،سیستمی برای رسیدن به هدف ساخت تندیس ، هستن...
تمام دقایقی که ما درس میخونیم سوای از چیزی که میخونیم و شرایطی که توشیم،سیستم های ما برای موفقیت اند و لازم و پیشنیازند... لذت و شوق خودت رو در فعالیت های مربوط به اون سیستم قرار بده و صرفا یک ادم هدف دار نباش چون کار خاصی نکردی... انرژیت رو در رویا پردازی و پر و بال دادن به اون اهداف هدر نده، سیستمت را گسترده کن ...
تلاش ها هدر نمیروند،انها ذخیره میشوند...تک تک لحظات تلاش شما حتی در صورت نارضایتی و عدم نتیجه دادن، ذخیره میشن در قلک موفقیت تون پس این جمله که من این همه تلاش میکنم چرا نرسیدم، خیلی بی معناست چون هنوز پس اندازتون به اندازه کافی نرسیده ولی هدر هم نرفتن ...
تو کارت را انجام بده،موفقیت ها خودشان می ایند...

----------


## DrDark13

up

سلام بر تاپیک زیبام

----------


## DrDark13

اومدم بگم که، گشتم نبود نگرد نیست...
هیچوقت قرار نیست بهترین خودت رو انجام بدی  هرگز.
هیچوقت قرار نیست اهمال کاریهات متوقف شن هرگز.
قرار نیست متحول شی  و فقط و فقط کار درست و مفید انجام بدی...
هیچ راه حلی وجود نداره، اشتباه نزن.
هیچ کس قرار نیست آدم بشه...

فقط و فقط و فقط انجامش بده ، و به هیچی فکر نکن.
نگو که بزار برم فلان کتاب رو بردارم بخونم، حتی نزار به ذهنت بیاد،با سرعت نور برو کتابو باز کن و شروع کن.

نزار افسارتو نیمه تاریک ذهنت بدست بگیره.
زمان مثل برق و باد و مه و خورشید و فلک و هر کوفت و زهر ماری میگذره  پس بجنب.

----------


## _harley

> اومدم بگم که، گشتم نبود نگرد نیست...
> هیچوقت قرار نیست بهترین خودت رو انجام بدی  هرگز.
> هیچوقت قرار نیست اهمال کاریهات متوقف شن هرگز.
> قرار نیست متحول شی  و فقط و فقط کار درست و مفید انجام بدی...
> هیچ راه حلی وجود نداره، اشتباه نزن.
> هیچ کس قرار نیست آدم بشه...
> 
> فقط و فقط و فقط انجامش بده ، و به هیچی فکر نکن.
> نگو که بزار برم فلان کتاب رو بردارم بخونم، حتی نزار به ذهنت بیاد،با سرعت نور برو کتابو باز کن و شروع کن.
> ...


سلام 
استارتر خواهشاً دیگه این تاپیکو بالا نیار.پلیز
بچه هایی که درگیر چیزایی هستن که تو این تاپیک گفته شد حالا چه الان درگیرش باشن چه اونایی که در آینده ممکنه اینارو ببینن باید با احترام به عرضتون برسونم که اگر واقعا واقعا واقعا دچار این چیزا هستین بدونین که نابودین به معنای واقعی کلمه بدون هیچ اغراقی 
راه حلی هم نداره خلاصی ای هم نیست بی خیال بی خیال به زندگی ادامه بدین همه چیزو هم به ریش حسن بگیرین(حسن چوپون گله ی عموم ایناست)و دیگه فوق فوقش به مرگ طبیعی اگه قرار باشه بمیریم به هفتاد هشتاد سال میرسیم یا نه تازه اونم فوق فوقش 
پس تحمل کنین و دعا بخونین ونیکوکار باشین و به پدر و مادر خود نیکی کنیدو همین طور پرهیزکاری پیشه کنید همانا که بهشت برای پرهیزکاران است

----------


## مینا0_0

> مشکل اینه من با درسی مشکل ندارم که ازش متنفر باشم و ادم درس نخونی هم نیستم ... اما موقع درس خوندن انگار بدنم میخواد فرار کنه.
> ضمنا موقع تست زدن باید با خودم یکساعت قبلش کلنجار برم که بعد تست زدنو شروع کنم بعد چند تا هم خسته میشم میرم بیرون
> این رتبمو هم صرفا با هوش (ادعا نباشه)  اوردم


چقدر منی  ؛ من تپش قلب میگیرم
حوصله ندارم
دوس دارم موهامو بکشم

----------


## philomath

چقدر انرژی منفییی!شایدم تلنگر زدین نمیدونم‌ولی بنظرم بهترین روش برای نشستن سر درس اینه که ادم اخر سر برا خودش یه جایزه بذاره که‌اونم ارداه میخواد نه ای کیو۹۰٪ که به برنامت پایبند باشی بعدش بری سر جایزه ای که اخر سر گذاشتی برا خودت که اگه به برنامت و‌درسات برسی انجامش بدی و این میتونه کارساز باشه!

----------


## ژوپیتر

> شاید باورش سخت باشه اما مدتیه که هیچی نمیترسونتم...وقتی میام خودمو قانع کنم که اگه نخونم فلان بیسار میشه،اون بخش به اصطلاح روشنفکر ذهنم میاد میگه، خوب که چی ؟اصن زندگی معنیش چیه ؟ چرا خودمو ناراحت کنم واسه هر چی ؟ ایا مگه اخر زندگی تباه نیست ...خیلی بی تفاوت شدم ..یادمه موقع کنکور خواهرم وقتی سال اول قبول نشد جوری گریه میکرد من پشمام ریخته بود اما موقع نتایج خودم یه حس راحتی ترسناکی داشتم اصولا باید یه اعصاب خوردی میداشتم.ولی....اولش یه کم عذاب وجدان داشتم اما الان کمرنگ شده...چه کار کنم یه شوک خیلی جدی بهم وارد شه



به شدت مود :Yahoo (101):  منم دنبال شوک می گردم

----------


## Aytakso

*مفید ترین تاپیک انجمن* :Yahoo (15):

----------


## DrDark13

> *مفید ترین تاپیک انجمن*


لطف دارید شما دوست عزیز

----------


## DrDark13

الان که این تاپیک رو میخونم ، اون روزایی که این متن هارو مینوشتم، با تمام حال و احوالاتش مرور شد برام...
بهرحال اون دورانم مثل برق و باد ، در یک چشم بهم زدن گذشت و من الان اینجام . 
و اصل موضوعم دقیقا همینه، اینکه عمر و زندگی با تمام اتفاقات و موقعیتاش میگذره به سرعت.
شاید کلیشه باشه ،ولی اگه ادم یه دیدگاه وسیع تر داشته باشه ، و توی افکارش، بزرگترین تابو براش،کنکورش نباشه ، خیلی راحت میفهمه که اینم یچی مثل بقیه چالش های ادمه و تموم میشه و‌خاطرش بجا میمونه ...
در رابطه با همین موضوعم ، بخوام راستشو بگم‌، هیچ‌وقت مشکل من حل نشد ، و احتمالا ازین به بعدم حل نمیشه :Yahoo (1): 
چون دارم نشانه هاش رو توی درس خوندنای دانشگاهم میبینم...
نمیدونم شاید یه عده از آدما اینجورین و همینطور باقی میمونن، شایدم راهکارهایی هست واسش ...
ولی خب من که پیدا نکردم.
فقط باید ادامه داد و به هیچی فکر نکرد، یسری چیزا رو زمان خودش راست و ریس میکنه.
نمیخوام از اون جمله ها بگم که، تمام موفقیت ادم دست خودشه، همه زندگی ادمو خودش میسازه و ...
چون واقعیت این نیست...  ادما با توجه به شرایطی که زندگی کردن و میکنن نتیجه میبینن، شاید یک نفر اگه ، یه لپتاپ خوب داشت ، دانشگاه بهتری قبول میشد،اگه مشکلات خانوادگی نداشت ، با ارامش بیشتری درس میخوند و طبیعتا پیشرفت بهتری میداشت...
ولی خب زندگی ادما و شخصیتاشون متفاوته ، و هر کس باید راه خودشو بره و موفقیتِ مخصوص به خودشو بدست بیاره ...
چیزی که مهمه ، ادامه دادن و استمراره . اون روزی که ادم با علم بر اینکه فلان و فلان مشکلات و بدبختیارو داره ولی با این حال ، وظیفه خودشو انجام میده ، و اجازه نمیده اونا ذهنشو اشغال کنن ، باید بدونه که داره به موفقیتش نزدیک میشه.

----------

